# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WPF >  بحث و گفتگو در مورد تاپیک آموزش WPF

## Mahdi.Kiani

با سلام
با هماهنگی قبلی که با مدیر بخش به عمل آمده ، این تاپیک به منظور بحث و گفتگو و بیان اشکالات و ایرادات ، تاپیک مربوط به آموزش WPF ایجاد شده است. دوستانی که در مورد مطالب تاپیک مذکور، سوال دارند، و ... را در این تاپیک مطرح کنند.

نکته مهم : طبیعی است که فعالیت در این تاپیک نیز بایستی تحت قوانین سایت باشد و عنوان تاپیک باعث به انحراف کشیده شدن تاپیک نشود
با تشکر 
مهدی کیانی

----------


## gdevnb

با سلام و خسته نباشید به خاطر این کار بسیار عالیتون.
آیا برای Deploy کردن DirectX هم جزء ران تایم ها قرار میگیره؟
کلاً چه ران تایم هایی نیازه برای انتقال به سیستم مقصد؟
با تشکر.

----------


## hdv212

> با سلام و خسته نباشید به خاطر این کار بسیار عالیتون.
> آیا برای Deploy کردن DirectX هم جزء ران تایم ها قرار میگیره؟
> کلاً چه ران تایم هایی نیازه برای انتقال به سیستم مقصد؟


اگه منظورت WPF هست که نیازی به DirectX نیست، فقط کافیه که DotNetFrameWork 3.5 نسخه ی Redistribution روی سیستم مقصد نصب باشه.

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

> با سلام و خسته نباشید به خاطر این کار بسیار عالیتون.
> آیا برای Deploy کردن DirectX هم جزء ران تایم ها قرار میگیره؟
> کلاً چه ران تایم هایی نیازه برای انتقال به سیستم مقصد؟
> با تشکر.


خواهش می کنم ..

ببخشید که دیر جواب دادم.. نمی دونم چرا چند روزه تاپیک های خوانده نشده برای من Bold نمیشن.. مصیبتی شده اینم ....

نه نیازی به deploy کردن DirectX به صورت مستقیم و دستی نیست..
همون دات نت 3.5 را که نصب کنید ( که در پست قبلی هم بهش اشاره شد) همه موارد مورد نیاز به صورت اتوماتیک نصب میشه..

به هر حال خواندن  این پست
هم بی تاثیر نیست
موفق باشید

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

دوستان آپلود سنتر خوب برای عکس سراغ ندارین؟
تمامی عکس هایی که برای تاپیک WPF گذاشته بودم، همه را پاک کرده...
ممنون میشم اگه کسی چیز به درد بخوری داره معرفی کنه.. که بعد چند روز پاک نشه

فعلا در جای دیگه آپلود شدند. اما.... 

ممنون

----------


## sinpin

من یک پیشنهاد دارم. 
شما میتونید یک وبلاگ آموزشی برای خودتون بسازید (در بلاگهایی که امکان آپلود تصویر رو بصورت مستقیم میدن مثل: Blogspot.com) و مطالب آموزشی خودتون رو اونجا هم درج کنید و آدرس تصاویر اونجا رو در تاپیک مربوطه در سایت برنامه نویس قرار بدید.
+ معرفی وبلاگ خودتون در اون تاپیک برای اینکه دوستانی که نظری و یا مشکلی دارند بتونند اونجا نظر بدن؛ در اینصورت به این تاپیک هم نیازی نیست.

موفق باشید.

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

> من یک پیشنهاد دارم. 
> شما میتونید یک وبلاگ آموزشی برای خودتون بسازید (در بلاگهایی که امکان آپلود تصویر رو بصورت مستقیم میدن مثل: Blogspot.com) و مطالب آموزشی خودتون رو اونجا هم درج کنید و آدرس تصاویر اونجا رو در تاپیک مربوطه در سایت برنامه نویس قرار بدید.
> + معرفی وبلاگ خودتون در اون تاپیک برای اینکه دوستانی که نظری و یا مشکلی دارند بتونند اونجا نظر بدن؛ در اینصورت به این تاپیک هم نیازی نیست.
> 
> موفق باشید.


ممنون آقا سینا
این موضوع در نظر خودم هم بود. البته در قالب سایت نه وبلاگ.. 
ولی فعلا می خواستم مشکل این حل بشه... اگر پیدا نشد، ناچار هستم که  فعلا با وبلاگ این کار را بکنم.
البته همین الان هم یک کار مشابه انجام دادم. عکس ها توی geocities یاهو هست. و لی به اون هم خیلی اعتبار نیست..
من این مسئله را با آقای کرامتی هم در میان گذاشتم ک هببینم کلا اگر امکانش هست، بشه توی سرور خود همین سایت به صورت مستقیم عکس ها را آپلود کرد..ولی هنوز جوابی دریافت نکردم
به هر حال ممنون از پیشنهادت

----------


## Sajjad.Aghapour

اقای کیانی ممنون از وقتی که واسه آموزش گذاشتید......
یه سوال ؟!
برای پیگیری XAML می خواستم بدونم که باید XML بلد باشم یا اینکه به طور مستقیم می تونم از همون XAML هم شروع کنم ؟......(چون من هنوز توی قسمت Database ام و به XML نرسیدم)
موضوع بعدی اینکه برای آپلود سنتر می تونید از امکانات رایگان Gmail یا هاست هایی مثل persiangig یا parsaspace استفاده کنید....اینطوری هیچ وقت پاک نمی شن....این چیزها توی اینترنت زیاده.....
بازم ممنون.
موفق باشید

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

> اقای کیانی ممنون از وقتی که واسه آموزش گذاشتید......
> یه سوال ؟!
> برای پیگیری XAML می خواستم بدونم که باید XML بلد باشم یا اینکه به طور مستقیم می تونم از همون XAML هم شروع کنم ؟......(چون من هنوز توی قسمت Database ام و به XML نرسیدم)
> موضوع بعدی اینکه برای آپلود سنتر می تونید از امکانات رایگان Gmail یا هاست هایی مثل persiangig یا parsaspace استفاده کنید....اینطوری هیچ وقت پاک نمی شن....این چیزها توی اینترنت زیاده.....
> بازم ممنون.
> موفق باشید


اول سلام
خواهش می کنم..
برای پیگیری XAML نیاز اجباری نیست که حتما همه جنبه های xml را بلد باشین.. گرچه اگر مروری بر آن داشته باشید، خیلی بهتر است و در درک کد هایی که در xaml خواهید نوشت، کمک بسیاری به شما می کنه..
اما اگر هم کار نکردید، می تونین با همین xaml شروع کنید و با آموزش ها پیش برید..
**
نکته مهمی که می تونم بهتون یاداور بشم، و در پست اول تاپیک آموزش هم گفتم، اینه که انتظار نداشته باشین، که همه چیز را من بگم.. من فقط نقش یک سر نخ را برای شما باید داشته باشم.. بقیه راه، تلاش خودتون و کار کردن و نوشتن برنامه های مختلف. از ساده ترین برنامه شروع کنید. 
***
همه یه روزی آرزوی نوشتن یه برنامه Hello World را داشتند.!!!
نمونه کد هایی هم که می نویسید و با اشکال مواجه می شوید، را می تونین در همین تاپیک بذارید. تا اونجایی که بلد باشم، کمک می کنم و اگر هم بلد نباشم، دنبالش می گردم و به محض پیدا کردن جواب ّ براتون می ذارم.. چئن این کار قبل از هر کسی به نفع خود من هست..

موفق باشید

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

> موضوع بعدی اینکه برای آپلود سنتر می تونید از امکانات رایگان Gmail یا هاست هایی مثل persiangig یا parsaspace استفاده کنید....اینطوری هیچ وقت پاک نمی شن....این چیزها توی اینترنت زیاده.....
> بازم ممنون.
> موفق باشید


مشکل این گونه سرویس ها، پهنای باند ی هست که در روز بهتون میده .. و چون ترافیک اینگونه تاپیک ها بالا هست، خیلی زود تر از آنچه که فکرش را بکنبن پهنای باند روزانه شاید در کمتر از 2 ساعت تموم میشه و بقیه روز عکس ها لود نمیشن تا روز بعد...
اگه این مشکل وجود نداشت خود سایت یاهو خیلی مطمئن تر و بهتر از همه این ها بود ..

و همچنان مشکل آپلود عکس ...

آقای کرامتی  عنایتی بفرمایین  :ناراحت:

----------


## pars.engineer

با سلام
ضمن تشکر از شما آقای کیانی به خاطر این کار خوبتون.
لطف کنید برای آپلود عکسها یه جای دیگه رو انتخاب کنید چون اون سایتی که شما آپلود می کنید رو ISP من فیلتر کرده البته یکی دیگه از دوستانم هم این مشکل رو داشت.
با تشکر

----------


## Amir Oveisi

بالاخره کی قراره شروع بشه؟؟؟!!!

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

> بالاخره کی قراره شروع بشه؟؟؟!!!


 :متعجب:  :متعجب:  :متعجب:  :متعجب: 
آموزش WPF (مقدماتی تا پیشترفته)

خوب البته این هم معضل دیگری شده.. چون با وجود اینکه چند روزه این مبحث شروع شده هنوز خیلی از دوستان خبر دار نشدند ..اون هم به اون دلیله که من هر چند تا مطلب که با هم تایپ می کنم، را یک جا آپلود می کنم. برای همین اون تاپیک به صفحات بعدی میره و کاربران نمی بینند.
نمی دونم ولی اگر کاربران موافق باشند و مدیر بخش هم موافقت کنند، تاپیک اموزش به عنوان اعلان قرار بگیره که این مشکلات پیش نیاد... دوستان لطف کنند و نظرشون را در رابطه با این موضوع هم اعلام کنند ( یا اینکه یک نظز سنجی بذاریم؟).




> با سلام
> ضمن تشکر از شما آقای کیانی به خاطر این کار خوبتون.
> لطف کنید برای آپلود عکسها یه جای دیگه رو انتخاب کنید چون اون سایتی که شما آپلود می کنید رو ISP من فیلتر کرده البته یکی دیگه از دوستانم هم این مشکل رو داشت.
> با تشکر


خواهش می کنم.
اپلود عکس ها مسئله بغرنجی شده دوستان
پیش از همه حال خودم شدیدا بابت این قضیه گرفته شده




> مشکل این گونه سرویس ها، ( آپلود سنتر های رایگان) پهنای باند ی هست که در روز بهتون میده .. و چون ترافیک اینگونه تاپیک ها بالا هست، خیلی زود تر از آنچه که فکرش را بکنبن پهنای باند روزانه شاید در کمتر از 2 ساعت تموم میشه و بقیه روز عکس ها لود نمیشن تا روز بعد...
> اگه این مشکل وجود نداشت خود سایت یاهو خیلی مطمئن تر و بهتر از همه این ها بود .


قسمت های بعدی مطالب هم آماده شده ولی به همین دلیل هنوز اقدام به آپلود نکردم..
چون از این به بعد مطالب بیشتر حاوی عکس خواهند بود..
دوستان اگر در این زمینه پیشنهاد، آپلود سنتر بدون محدودیت و رایگان که فیلتر هم نباشه و .... ویا هر پیشنهاد دیگه ای که این مشکل را حل کنه لطف بفرماین و همین جا اعلام کنند
با تشکر از همه دوستان
مهدی کیانی

----------


## gdevnb

> آموزش WPF (مقدماتی تا پیشترفته)
> نمی دونم ولی اگر کاربران موافق باشند و مدیر بخش هم موافقت کنند، تاپیک اموزش به عنوان اعلان قرار بگیره که این مشکلات پیش نیاد... دوستان لطف کنند و نظرشون را در رابطه با این موضوع هم اعلام کنند ( یا اینکه یک نظز سنجی بذاریم؟).
>  ویا هر پیشنهاد دیگه ای که این مشکل را حل کنه لطف بفرماین و همین جا اعلام کنند
> با تشکر از همه دوستان
> مهدی کیانی


سلام جناب کیانی
بنظر من به جای آپلود عکس شما هر سری مقاله ها رو داخل یه فایل ورد بنویسید و رو سایت بزارید.
با اعلان هم موافقم

موفق باشید

----------


## H2K

من هم با اعلان شدن تاپیک آموزش WPF موافق هستم. فکر کنم یک نظر سنجی برای این کار بذارین خوب باشه که کاربران نظراتشون را با نظر سنجی بگن که تاپیک های تکراری که صرفا نوشته شده ما هم موافقیم ایجاد نشه :لبخند:

----------


## sinpin

> نمی دونم ولی اگر کاربران موافق باشند و مدیر بخش هم موافقت کنند، تاپیک اموزش به عنوان اعلان قرار بگیره که این مشکلات پیش نیاد





> من هم با اعلان شدن تاپیک آموزش WPF موافق هستم.


انجام شد

@‌ آقای کیانی : در ‌امضای شما یک حرف "ت"‌ اشتباها تایپ شده است :



> آموزش W P F (مقدماتی تا پیشترفته)

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

> انجام شد
> ‌


ممنون 




> آقای کیانی : در ‌امضای شما یک حرف "ت"‌ اشتباها تایپ شده است :


باز هم ممنون .. اصلاح شد

----------


## naatamam

با سلام 
در مورد آپلود عکس ها و فایل ها من قبلا" چندتا هاست رایگان در وبلاگم معرفی کرده بودم که فکر کنم بهترین آن « این » (http://www.gigacities.net) باشه یک امتحانی بکنی بد نیست.

دیگه اینکه همانطور که یکی از دوستان گفته بود میشه مطالب را بصورت فایل ورد یا PDF در سایت قرار داد و بعد لینک انرا در اینجا برای مطالعه قرار داد.

و اما یک سوال در رابطه با Xaml
در هنگام کد نوشتن در Xaml برای نوشتن توضیحات برای یک خط چکار باید کرد؟
من از // و /// استفاده کردم ولی جوابگو نبود

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

> با سلام 
> در مورد آپلود عکس ها و فایل ها من قبلا" چندتا هاست رایگان در وبلاگم معرفی کرده بودم که فکر کنم بهترین آن « این » (http://www.gigacities.net) باشه یک امتحانی بکنی بد نیست.
> 
> دیگه اینکه همانطور که یکی از دوستان گفته بود میشه مطالب را بصورت فایل ورد یا PDF در سایت قرار داد و بعد لینک انرا در اینجا برای مطالعه قرار داد.
> 
> و اما یک سوال در رابطه با Xaml
> در هنگام کد نوشتن در Xaml برای نوشتن توضیحات برای یک خط چکار باید کرد؟
> من از // و /// استفاده کردم ولی جوابگو نبود


در مورد عکس ها فعلا در جایی دیگر آپلود شدند..
اگر مشکلی پیش امد باز هم یه فکر خواهیم کرد

در مورد commnet گذاری در XAML :




<!-- comments -->




توضیحات می تونه در یک یا چند خط هم باشه


<!--
    first Line
    second Line
    .
    .
    .
    .
    
-->



موفق باشید

----------


## naatamam

سلام دوستان

قبل از هر چیز خواستم از آقای مهدی کیانی بابت پاسخگویی سریع و آموزش WPF تشکر بکنم.

همچنین امروز یک سایت برای آموزش WPF در اینترنت پیدا کردم که در آن آموزش های بصورت فایل های ویدئویی است که قابلیت دانلود شدن نیز دارد.در ضمن فایل های MP4 آن حجم مناسبی برای دانلود دارد.
و مهمتر ایتکه سورس #C و VB آن نیز قابل دانلود است.
این هم آدرسش ( WPF Video Training (http://windowsclient.net/learn/videos_wpf.aspx 
که شاید کمکی باشد در امر یاد گیری.

موفق باشید.

----------


## Sajjad.Aghapour

اقای کیانی سلام...
بخشید که پیغامتون رو دیر جواب دادم.چون چند روزی اینترنت نداشتم...دعوتنامه رو هم براتون فرستادم..
در ضمن چون امکان فرستادن پیغام خصوصی فعلا برای من نیست مجبور شدم این رو اینجا بگم....
موفق باشید.......

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

> سلام دوستان
> 
> قبل از هر چیز خواستم از آقای مهدی کیانی بابت پاسخگویی سریع و آموزش WPF تشکر بکنم.
> 
> 
> .


سلام
خواهش می کنم عزیز 



> اقای کیانی سلام...
> بخشید که پیغامتون رو دیر جواب دادم.چون چند روزی اینترنت نداشتم...دعوتنامه رو هم براتون فرستادم..
> در ضمن چون امکان فرستادن پیغام خصوصی فعلا برای من نیست مجبور شدم این رو اینجا بگم....
> موفق باشید.......


سلام
بله به دستم رسید. ممنون
ولی فعلا مشکلش حل شده و انشاء الله یک سروری داره ردیف میشه که عکس ها را اونجا آپ کنم

*فقط از دوستان اگر کسی با دیدن عکس ها مشکل داره، همین جا بگه*
ممنون

----------


## pars.engineer

آقای کیانی عزیز؛
یه چند روزی نبودید نگران شدم گفتم شاید بخواهید بحث رو نیمه کاره رها کنید.
به هر حال اینو بگم که ما دست به سینه نشستیم و منتظر بقیه آموزش شما هستیم.
راستی خواستم بگم اگه می شه لطف کنید هر بخش که تموم می شه فایل pdf اش کنید و در سایت بگذارید تا به عنوان مرجع از آن استفاده کنیم.
در ضمن عکسهایی که در کنار امضایتان آموزش W P F (مقدماتی تا پیشرفته ) 
 استفاده کرده اید روی هاست قدیمی بوده و ما نمی تونیم ببینیمشون.
با تشکر

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

> آقای کیانی عزیز؛
> یه چند روزی نبودید نگران شدم گفتم شاید بخواهید بحث رو نیمه کاره رها کنید.
> به هر حال اینو بگم که ما دست به سینه نشستیم و منتظر بقیه آموزش شما هستیم.
> راستی خواستم بگم اگه می شه لطف کنید هر بخش که تموم می شه فایل pdf اش کنید و در سایت بگذارید تا به عنوان مرجع از آن استفاده کنیم.
> در ضمن عکسهایی که در کنار امضایتان آموزش W P F (مقدماتی تا پیشرفته ) 
>  استفاده کرده اید روی هاست قدیمی بوده و ما نمی تونیم ببینیمشون.
> با تشکر


سلام
نه قرار نیست بحث نیمه کاره رها بشه...
همانطور هم که در پست اول تاپیک گفته شد، جمع اوری مطالب از منابع مختلف، ترجمه آن ها، دسته بندی آن ها ،  تایپ آن ها ،ایجاد عکس ها ی مربوط به هر بخش، نوشتن مثال های تست شده جهت درک بهتره مطالب، همه این ها زمان بر و وقت گیر است..
روزی هم که من اون تاپیک را ایجاد کردم، قصدم فرستادن هفته ای 3 پست یا حد اکثر روزی یک پست بود، ولی همانطور که می بینید، الان یک هفته گذشته و اون تاپیک بیش از 20 پست داره...
علاوه بر این، من کارهای دیگه ای هم دارم که باید به اون ها هم برسم..باور کنید شبانه روز من هم 24 ساعت بیشتر نیست..
به هر حال ممنون از پی گیریتون ..
در مورد PDF فایل ها، هم چشم اما نه به این شکلی که شما فرمودین..اما این وعده را هم می دهم که pdf فایل ها هم به دستتون میرسه
موفق باشید
کیانی

----------


## R_Salim

اگر می شود مطالب آموزشی را بصورت PDF برای دانلود قرار بدهی.د

----------


## R_Salim

به نظر شما من چه کتابهای لاتینی را از نمایشگاه کتاب درباره C#‎ , ASP.NET, WPF بخرم؟

----------


## mdssoft

با سلام.
ممنون از شما آقای کیانی به خاطر تاپیک خوب و به روزتون

تاپیک های مربوط به آموزش  WPF  خیلی دیر بالا میان ، فکر کنم به خاطر عکس هاش هست .

هاست 200MB , My Opera فضا میده. تو این هاست می تونید لینک مستقیم از عکس ها رو هم بدهید . چیز خوبی هست این رو هم امتحان کنید

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

> با سلام.
> ممنون از شما آقای کیانی به خاطر تاپیک خوب و به روزتون
> 
> تاپیک های مربوط به آموزش  WPF  خیلی دیر بالا میان ، فکر کنم به خاطر عکس هاش هست .
> 
> هاست 200MB , My Opera فضا میده. تو این هاست می تونید لینک مستقیم از عکس ها رو هم بدهید . چیز خوبی هست این رو هم امتحان کنید


سلام
خواهش می کنم..
تا به حال تنهایی سایتی که از هر لحاظی مناسب باشه،  بهتر از سایتی که الان داره استفاده میشه پیدا نکردم. و بعید هم می دونم که سایتی بهتر از اون برای این منظور باشه

خیلی از سایت ها فضای رایگان میدهند اما مسئله اینجاست که محدودیت ترافیک در روز دارند. و به دلیل تعداد بازدید کنندگان زیاد این تاپیک، در یکی دو ساعت اول روز مقدار ترافیک روزانه تموم میشه و تا روز بعد عکس ها نشان داده نمی شوند..

به هر حال ممنون از پیشنهادتون
موفق باشید

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

> اگر می شود مطالب آموزشی را بصورت PDF برای دانلود قرار بدهی.د


سلام
چشم. ولی این کار زمان بر است..
در اولین فرصت انجام میشود
موفق باشید

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

از دوستانی که به تاپیک ... آموزش WPF ... سر می زنند، کسی هست که با دیدن عکس ها مشکل داشته باشه؟

----------


## mdssoft

با سلام خدمت همگی .
من به صورت offline داشتم مقاله آقای کیانی رو می خوندم که تصمیم گرفتم برای خودم اون رو به صورت Html در بیارم ، تا هر وقت لازم بود دوباره یه مروری کنم. بعد تصمیم گرفتم اون رو برای شما هم بزارم .
حالا هم قسمت اول آموزش WPF رو با اجازه آقای کیانی به صورت Html براتون می زارم.
ببینید چطور شده ، نظرتون رو بگید تا اگر خوب هست ادامه بدم.

باز هم از آقای کیانی به خاطر مقاله خوبشون ممنونم .

یا علی

----------


## mdssoft

آیا میشه با WPّF پنجره ای به این شکل در آورد :



اگر امکان داره با یه نمونه پروژه جواب بدین

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

> آیا میشه با WPّF پنجره ای به این شکل در آورد :
> 
> 
> 
> اگر امکان داره با یه نمونه پروژه جواب بدین


بله.. چرا که نه!!!

ایجاد کردن یک همچین فرمی بسار سادست..
در واقع این یک Window است، که Border اون None شده.. (البته در WPF هش میگن WindowStyle )یک ابجکت Border به اون اضافه شده.. مقدار شعاع برای گوشه های اون تنظیم شده ( به همین راحتی)

موق باشید

----------


## mdssoft

خوب کیانی جون اون سایه پشت پنجره چی که رو Desktop می افته ؟

اگر میشه یه نمونه کد هم بزارید

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

> خوب کیانی جون اون سایه پشت پنجره چی که رو Desktop می افته ؟
> 
> اگر میشه یه نمونه کد هم بزارید


این خوبه؟








<Window x:Class="SkinFormInWPF.Window1"
    xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/winfx/2006/xaml/presentation"
    xmlns:x="http://schemas.microsoft.com/winfx/2006/xaml"
    Title="Window1" Margin="2" Height="300" AllowsTransparency="True" Width="300" WindowStyle="None" Background="Transparent" WindowStartupLocation="CenterScreen" SnapsToDevicePixels="True" Opacity="1">
    
    <Border  Background="Honeydew" Margin="10" BorderThickness="2" BorderBrush="Blue" CornerRadius="20" ClipToBounds="False" SnapsToDevicePixels="True" OpacityMask="Cyan" OverridesDefaultStyle="False">
        <Border.BitmapEffect>
            <DropShadowBitmapEffect ShadowDepth="10" Direction="135" Noise="2" />
        </Border.BitmapEffect>
        <Grid Margin="6" >
            <TextBlock TextWrapping="Wrap" Foreground="Green" FontSize="14" FontWeight="Bold" TextAlignment="Center" HorizontalAlignment="Center" VerticalAlignment="Center">
               Very Simle Skin  Form In WPF
                By &lt;mahdi kiani&gt;
                
                
            </TextBlock>
        </Grid>
    </Border>
</Window>




پ و:
این تاپیک صرفا قراره در مورد موضوعات و مطالب گفته شده در تاپیک *... آموزش WPF ...* بحث کنه.. پس زین پس خواهشا سوالاتی از این دست را در تاپیک های جدا مطرح کنید.. *( البته اگه عجله نکنید، همه این مطالب به مرور گفته خواهد شد)* ممنون

موفق باشید

----------


## hdv212

با سلام
همینطور سلام و خسته نباشید به r.kiani عزیز، من به تازگی وقت کردم و تونستم مقالات شما رو در زمینه ی WPF بخونم (البته هنوز همه رو نخوندم)، از زحمتی که کشیدی ممنون، ظاهرا در پست شماره ی 4، برای تعریف WCF دو تا لینک گذاشتی که فکر کنم اشتباها متن اونا رو WPF گذاشتی، احتمالا باید به WCF تغییر بدی:



> تکنولوژی WCF که مخفف Windows Communication Foundation می باشد، ترکیب شده تکنولوژی های ارتباطی مختلفی که در دات نت فریم ورک 2.0 وجود داشت، می باشد. در دات نت فریم ورک 2.0 ، تکنولوژی های ارتباطی بین سیستم ها عبارت بودند از، ارتباطات بر پایه Soap ، ارتباطات دودویی بهینه شده و... . تکنولوژی WCF که با نام Indigo نیز شناخته می شود، تمامی جنبه های ارتباطی بین سیستم ها را درون خود دارد. جهت مطالعه بیشتر به آدرس 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows Presentatin Foundation 
> 
> WPF


موفق باشید.

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

> با سلام
> همینطور سلام و خسته نباشید به r.kiani عزیز، من به تازگی وقت کردم و تونستم مقالات شما رو در زمینه ی WPF بخونم (البته هنوز همه رو نخوندم)، از زحمتی که کشیدی ممنون، ظاهرا در پست شماره ی 4، برای تعریف WCF دو تا لینک گذاشتی که فکر کنم اشتباها متن اونا رو WPF گذاشتی، احتمالا باید به WCF تغییر بدی:
> 
> موفق باشید.


سلام
ممنون دوست عزیز به خاطر توجهتون .. لینک ها را چک کردم صحیح بودند. اما همونطور که گفتید، متن آن ها را اصلاح کردم
این اشتبهات به خاطر ویرایش چندین بار اون پست ها جهت بر طرف کردن مشکل اپلود عکس ها به وجود امد.. ممنون می شم اگر باز هم جایی از این دست اشتباهات یا هر نوع ایراد دیگری مشاهده کردید یا همین جا و یا با pm خصوصی خبرم کنید.
باز هم ممنون
موفق باشید

----------


## bizhanmp

باسلام
آقای کیانی خسته نباشید. آموزشتون خیلی خوب بود . دستتون درد نکنه.
میخواستم ببینم wpf قدرتمند تر یا directx و اگه wpf قدرتمند تر ، میشه wpf  را یاد بگیرم یا نه باید direcx هم بلد بود.

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

> باسلام
> آقای کیانی خسته نباشید. آموزشتون خیلی خوب بود . دستتون درد نکنه.
> میخواستم ببینم wpf قدرتمند تر یا directx و اگه wpf قدرتمند تر ، میشه wpf  را یاد بگیرم یا نه باید direcx هم بلد بود.


سلام
ممنون
WPF خودش بر اساس Direct بنا شده.. در واقع معنی درست ترش اینه که در پایین ترین سطح توسط یک سری API همه چیز تحویل Direct3D میشه.. پست شماره 9 را در تاپیک آموزش نگاه کنید.. شکل معماری WPF ...
ولی چون این دسترسی به DIrect و استفاده از ان مستقیم نیست وبه صورت Manage شده هست، طبیعتا سرعتش از زمانی که شما مستقیما از اون استفاده کنید یکیم کمتره.. البته این فقط در برنامه هایی که نیاز به رندر realTime دارن.. مثل بازی های 3 بعدی پر حجم و .. اون جا باید از خود Direct به صورت مستقیم استفاده کرد.
ولی در بقیه موارد چیزی از اون کم نداره..
و ایضا هیچ نیازی به یادگیری Direct نیست.. چون شما با Direct در WPF کار نمی کنید. بلکه شما با WPF کار می کنید و این WPF هیت که نیازهای شما را به موتور Direct میفرسته..
ایجاد اشکال، افکت های مختلف دو بعدی و سه بعدی، انیمیشن و .. همه چیز برای شما به صورت کد ها و کلاس ها آماده نوشته شده و فقط شما باید نحوه استفاده از ان ها را یاد بگیرید..
موفق باشید

----------


## Zaparo

جالب بود که یکی پیدا شد در مورد WPF بنویسه این فقدان تو فاروم های فارسی واقعا" احساس میشد ضمن تشکر از شما و مطلب مفیدتون متاسفانه وقت نکردم کامل مطالب رو بخونم ولی همونهایی که فرمودید احساس میکنم که یه جاهایی نقص داره امیدوارم اصلاح بشه (امیدوارم از جسارت من برداشت بد نکنید!)
چند تا از مصالبی که احساس کردم ناقص هست 
1/ بحث Attached Proeprty که این وابسته است به نوع داده جدیدی به اسم DependencyObject که برخلاف کلاسهای قبلی در دات نت تمام کلاس ها ار DependencyObject ارث بری دارن و بحث دیگری که بوسط میاد DependencyProperty هست که واقعا" اگه بری تو بهرش خیلی جالب و برای خودش دنیاییه :)) (در WWF هم وجود داره) اینکه چی و به چه درد میخوره جاش اینجا نیست
2/کنترلها در WPF ما چندیدن کنترل داریم با انواع مختلف که اینهم باز بحث بزرگی هست
3/ اضافه کردن NameSpace ها به XAML چیزی که شما فرمودید درست است ولی xmlns های اصلی xaml رو ببینید شاید بخواید شما هم همچین xmlns داشته باشید با چیزی که شما فرمودید امکان پذیر نیست ولی میتونید با اضافه کردن Attribute به کلاستون این امکان رو فراهم کنی


[assembly: XmlnsDefinition("http://xaparoxmlns.WinFxDeveloper.com/Components/iRibbon", "ZaparoSys.Control.Primitives.iRibbonBase")]


4/بحث Container ها هم ناقص بود اگه مورد 2 که ذکر شد رو بیان کنید این بحث هم خود بخود حل میشه

و چند تا مورد دیگه که اگه رسیدگی بشه خیلی خوب میشه متشکر

----------


## Zaparo

> Ø³ÙØ§Ù
> ÙÙÙÙÙ
> WPF Ø®ÙØ¯Ø´ Ø¨Ø± Ø§Ø³Ø§Ø³ Direct Ø¨ÙØ§ Ø´Ø¯Ù.. Ø¯Ø± ÙØ§ÙØ¹ ÙØ¹ÙÛ Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª ØªØ±Ø´ Ø§ÛÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± Ù¾Ø§ÛÛÙ ØªØ±ÛÙ Ø³Ø·Ø­ ØªÙØ³Ø· ÛÚ© Ø³Ø±Û API ÙÙÙ ÚÛØ² ØªØ­ÙÛÙ Direct3D ÙÛØ´Ù.. Ù¾Ø³Øª Ø´ÙØ§Ø±Ù 9 Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø± ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´ ÙÚ¯Ø§Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯.. Ø´Ú©Ù ÙØ¹ÙØ§Ø±Û WPF ...
> ÙÙÛ ÚÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ Ø¯Ø³ØªØ±Ø³Û Ø¨Ù DIrect Ù Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§Ù ÙØ³ØªÙÛÙ ÙÛØ³Øª ÙØ¨Ù ØµÙØ±Øª Manage Ø´Ø¯Ù ÙØ³ØªØ Ø·Ø¨ÛØ¹ØªØ§ Ø³Ø±Ø¹ØªØ´ Ø§Ø² Ø²ÙØ§ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø´ÙØ§ ÙØ³ØªÙÛÙØ§ Ø§Ø² Ø§ÙÙ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯ ÛÚ©ÛÙ Ú©ÙØªØ±Ù.. Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙØ· Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©Ù ÙÛØ§Ø² Ø¨Ù Ø±ÙØ¯Ø± realTime Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù.. ÙØ«Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø²Û ÙØ§Û 3 Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯Û Ù¾Ø± Ø­Ø¬Ù Ù .. Ø§ÙÙ Ø¬Ø§ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø§Ø² Ø®ÙØ¯ Direct Ø¨Ù ØµÙØ±Øª ÙØ³ØªÙÛÙ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯.
> ÙÙÛ Ø¯Ø± Ø¨ÙÛÙ ÙÙØ§Ø±Ø¯ ÚÛØ²Û Ø§Ø² Ø§ÙÙ Ú©Ù ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù..
> Ù Ø§ÛØ¶Ø§ ÙÛÚ ÙÛØ§Ø²Û Ø¨Ù ÛØ§Ø¯Ú¯ÛØ±Û Direct ÙÛØ³Øª.. ÚÙÙ Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ Direct Ø¯Ø± WPF Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÙÛ Ú©ÙÛØ¯. Ø¨ÙÚ©Ù Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ WPF Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÛ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ù Ø§ÛÙ WPF ÙÛØª Ú©Ù ÙÛØ§Ø²ÙØ§Û Ø´ÙØ§ Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ù ÙÙØªÙØ± Direct ÙÛÙØ±Ø³ØªÙ..
> Ø§ÛØ¬Ø§Ø¯ Ø§Ø´Ú©Ø§ÙØ Ø§ÙÚ©Øª ÙØ§Û ÙØ®ØªÙÙ Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯Û Ù Ø³Ù Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ÛØ Ø§ÙÛÙÛØ´Ù Ù .. ÙÙÙ ÚÛØ² Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨Ù ØµÙØ±Øª Ú©Ø¯ ÙØ§ Ù Ú©ÙØ§Ø³ ÙØ§ Ø¢ÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÙØ´ØªÙ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ù ÙÙØ· Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ÙØ­ÙÙ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§Ù ÙØ§ Ø±Ø§ ÛØ§Ø¯ Ø¨Ú¯ÛØ±ÛØ¯..
> ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯




Adam Nathan ØªÙ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨Ø´ Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙØ±Ø¯ ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ Ø¬Ø§ÙØ¨Û Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø¬ØªÙØ§" ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¹Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

> Ø¬Ø§ÙØ¨ Ø¨ÙØ¯ Ú©Ù ÛÚ©Û Ù¾ÛØ¯Ø§ Ø´Ø¯ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ WPF Ø¨ÙÙÛØ³Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙØ¯Ø§Ù ØªÙ ÙØ§Ø±ÙÙ ÙØ§Û ÙØ§Ø±Ø³Û ÙØ§ÙØ¹Ø§" Ø§Ø­Ø³Ø§Ø³ ÙÛØ´Ø¯ Ø¶ÙÙ ØªØ´Ú©Ø± Ø§Ø² Ø´ÙØ§ Ù ÙØ·ÙØ¨ ÙÙÛØ¯ØªÙÙ ÙØªØ§Ø³ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙØª ÙÚ©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø§ÙÙ ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø®ÙÙÙ ÙÙÛ ÙÙÙÙÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©Ù ÙØ±ÙÙØ¯ÛØ¯ Ø§Ø­Ø³Ø§Ø³ ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ú©Ù ÛÙ Ø¬Ø§ÙØ§ÛÛ ÙÙØµ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø§ÙÛØ¯ÙØ§Ø±Ù Ø§ØµÙØ§Ø­ Ø¨Ø´Ù (Ø§ÙÛØ¯ÙØ§Ø±Ù Ø§Ø² Ø¬Ø³Ø§Ø±Øª ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø´Øª Ø¨Ø¯ ÙÚ©ÙÛØ¯!)
> ÚÙØ¯ ØªØ§ Ø§Ø² ÙØµØ§ÙØ¨Û Ú©Ù Ø§Ø­Ø³Ø§Ø³ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙØ§ÙØµ ÙØ³Øª 
> 1/ Ø¨Ø­Ø« Attached Proeprty Ú©Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ§Ø¨Ø³ØªÙ Ø§Ø³Øª Ø¨Ù ÙÙØ¹ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø¬Ø¯ÛØ¯Û Ø¨Ù Ø§Ø³Ù DependencyObject Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø®ÙØ§Ù Ú©ÙØ§Ø³ÙØ§Û ÙØ¨ÙÛ Ø¯Ø± Ø¯Ø§Øª ÙØª ØªÙØ§Ù Ú©ÙØ§Ø³ ÙØ§ Ø§Ø± DependencyObject Ø§Ø±Ø« Ø¨Ø±Û Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ù Ø¨Ø­Ø« Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø±Û Ú©Ù Ø¨ÙØ³Ø· ÙÛØ§Ø¯ DependencyProperty ÙØ³Øª Ú©Ù ÙØ§ÙØ¹Ø§" Ø§Ú¯Ù Ø¨Ø±Û ØªÙ Ø¨ÙØ±Ø´ Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø¬Ø§ÙØ¨ Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø®ÙØ¯Ø´ Ø¯ÙÛØ§ÛÛÙ :)) (Ø¯Ø± WWF ÙÙ ÙØ¬ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù) Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù ÚÛ Ù Ø¨Ù ÚÙ Ø¯Ø±Ø¯ ÙÛØ®ÙØ±Ù Ø¬Ø§Ø´ Ø§ÛÙØ¬Ø§ ÙÛØ³Øª
> 2/Ú©ÙØªØ±ÙÙØ§ Ø¯Ø± WPF ÙØ§ ÚÙØ¯ÛØ¯Ù Ú©ÙØªØ±Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÛÙ Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÙÙØ§Ø¹ ÙØ®ØªÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø§ÛÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø² Ø¨Ø­Ø« Ø¨Ø²Ø±Ú¯Û ÙØ³Øª
> 3/ Ø§Ø¶Ø§ÙÙ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù NameSpace ÙØ§ Ø¨Ù XAML ÚÛØ²Û Ú©Ù Ø´ÙØ§ ÙØ±ÙÙØ¯ÛØ¯ Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª Ø§Ø³Øª ÙÙÛ xmlns ÙØ§Û Ø§ØµÙÛ xaml Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙÛØ¯ Ø´Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø®ÙØ§ÛØ¯ Ø´ÙØ§ ÙÙ ÙÙÚÛÙ xmlns Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø§ ÚÛØ²Û Ú©Ù Ø´ÙØ§ ÙØ±ÙÙØ¯ÛØ¯ Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§Ù Ù¾Ø°ÛØ± ÙÛØ³Øª ÙÙÛ ÙÛØªÙÙÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø§ Ø§Ø¶Ø§ÙÙ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Attribute Ø¨Ù Ú©ÙØ§Ø³ØªÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§Ù Ø±Ù ÙØ±Ø§ÙÙ Ú©ÙÛ
> 
> 
> [assembly: XmlnsDefinition("http://xaparoxmlns.WinFxDeveloper.com/Components/iRibbon", "ZaparoSys.Control.Primitives.iRibbonBase")]
> 
> ...



Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ø¹Ø²ÛØ²
ÙØ±ÙØ¯ØªÙÙ Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ù Ø³Ø§ÛØª ØªØ¨Ø±ÛÚ© ÙÛ Ú¯Ù.. 
ÙØ¨Ù Ø§Ø² ÙØ± ÚÛØ²Ø Ø­ØªÙØ§ ÛÚ© ÙØ±ØªØ¨Ù ÙÙØ§ÙÛÙ Ø³Ø§ÛØª Ø±Ø§ ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¹Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ù ÙÛØ² ÙÙØ§ÙÛÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø¨Ø±Ø®Û Ø§Ø² ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© ÙØ§Ø ( ÙØ§ÙÙØ¯ WPF) Ù Ø¨Ø³ÛØ§Ø±Û ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© ÙØ§Û Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø± Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø§ ÙÙØ§ÙÚ¯Û ÙØ¯ÛØ±Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø®Ø´ ÙØ±Ø¨ÙØ·ÙØ Ø§ØªØ®Ø§Ø° ÙÛ Ú¯Ø±Ø¯Ø¯ Ù ØºØ§ÙØ¨Ø§ Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÙÙÛÙ Ù¾Ø³Øª ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© ÙØ±Ø§Ø± ÙÛ Ú¯ÛØ±Ø¯Ø Ø±Ø§ ÙÛØ² Ø³Ø¹Û Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ø±Ø¹Ø§ÛØª ÙÙØ§ÛÛØ¯
Ù¾Ø³Øª Ø´ÙØ§ ÙÛØ² Ø¨Ù ÙÙÛÙ Ø¯ÙÛÙ Ø§Ø² Ø®ÙØ¯ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© WPF Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ³ÙØª Ø§ÙØªÙØ§Ù ÛØ§ÙØªÙ Ø§Ø³Øª
Ù Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ ÙØ¨Ø§Ø­Ø«Û Ú©Ù ÙØ·Ø±Ø­ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§ÛØ¯:
ÙØ³ÙÙØ§ Ø§ÛÙØ¬Ø§ ÛÚ© ÙØ±ÙÙ ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯ Ù Ø¹ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø± Ø§ÛÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© ÙØ§Û Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´Û Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø± Ø±ÙÛ ÙØª ÙØ±Ø§Ø± ÙÛ Ú¯ÛØ±ÙØ¯Ø ÙÙÛ ØªÙØ§ÙÙØ¯ ÙØ§ÙÙØ¯ ÛÚ© Ú©ÙØ§Ø³ Ø¯Ø±Ø³ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÙØ¯ Ú©Ù ÙÙÙ ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨ Ú¯ÙØªÙ Ø´ÙØ¯. ØºØ§ÙØ¨Ø§ Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙ Ú¯ÙÙÙ Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´ ÙØ§Ø Ø®ÙØ§ØµÙ ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨ Ú¯ÙØªÙ ÙÛ Ø´ÙØ¯Ø Ù Ø¨ÙÛÙ Ø²Ø§Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¹ÙØ¯Ù Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø®ÙØ§ÙÙØ¯Ù ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯.
Ø¯ÙÛÙØ´ ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ³ØªØ Ø¬ÙØ¹ Ø¢ÙØ±Û ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨Ø ØªØ±Ø¬ÙÙ Ø¢ÙÙØ§Ø Ø¯Ø³ØªÙ Ø¨ÙØ¯Û Ø¢ÙÙØ§Ø ÙÙØ´ØªÙØ¯ ÙØ«Ø§Ù ÙØ§Û ØªØ³Øª Ø´Ø¯ÙØ Ù ÙÙØ§Ø±Ø¯ Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø± ÙÙÚ¯Û ÙÛØ§Ø² Ø¨Ù ÙÙØª Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ¯Ø Ù ÙÙ Ù Ø§ÙØ³Ø§Ù ÙÙ ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø¨Øª Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ú¯Ø§Ø± Ù¾ÙÙÛ Ø¯Ø±ÛØ§ÙØª ÙÙÛ Ú©ÙÛÙ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø®ÙØ§ÙÛÙ ÙÙÙ ÙÙØªÙØ§Ù Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø± Ø±ÙÛ Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙØ¶ÙØ¹ ØµØ±Ù Ú©ÙÛÙ. Ù¾Ø³ Ø¯Ø± Ø­Ø¯ Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§Ù Ù ÙÙØªØ ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨ ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù ÙÛ Ø´ÙÙØ¯.
ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨Û Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø¹Ø¶Ø§ ÙÙÙØ² Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø± ÙØ¨Ø§Ø­Ø« ÙÙÛ Ø¨ÛÙÛØ¯Ø Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø¯ÙÛÙ Ø§Ø³Øª Ú©Ù ÙÙÙØ² ÙÙØª Ø¨ÛØ§Ù Ø¢Ù ÙØ§ ÙØ±Ø§ ÙØ±Ø³ÛØ¯Ù Ø§Ø³Øª. Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÚÙØ Ø´ÙØ§ ÙÙÙ Ù¾Ø³Øª ÙØ§ Ø±Ø§ ÙÛ Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ¯ÛØ¯Ø ÙØªÙØ¬Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙØ¶ÙØ¹ ÙÛ Ø´Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ú©Ù ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨Û Ø§Ø² Ø¬ÙÙÙ DependencyProperty ÙØ§Ø Routed Event ÙØ§ Ù Ø¨Ø³ÛØ§Ø±Û ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨ Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø±Ø ÙÛØ² Ø¬Ø²Ø¡ Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´ ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø®ÙØ§ÙÙØ¯ Ú¯Ø±ÙØª. Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø¯Ø± Ø²ÙØ§Ù Ø®ÙØ¯.
Ø¯Ø± Ú©Ù Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø´ÙØ§ Ù¾Ø³Øª Ø§ÙÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø§ Ø¯ÙØª ÙÛØ®ÙØ§ÙØ¯ÛØ¯Ø Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨ Ø±Ø§ Ù¾ÛØ¯Ø§ ÙÛ Ú©Ø±Ø¯ÛØ¯.
Ø§ÙØ´Ø§Ø¡Ø§ÙÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø´ÙØ§ ÙÛØ² Ø¨ØªÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø§ Ø±Ø¹Ø§ÛØª ÙÙØ§ÙÛÙ Ø³Ø§ÛØªØ Ú©Ù ÙØ¸Ø§Ø±Øª Ø´Ø¯ÛØ¯Û ÙÛØ² Ø§Ø² Ø·Ø±Ù ÙØ¯ÛØ±Ø§Ù Ø³Ø§ÛØª Ø¨Ø± Ø±ÙÛ Ø¢Ù ÙØ§ Ø§Ø¹ÙØ§Ù ÙÛ Ø´ÙØ¯Ø Ø¨Ù Ø¬Ø±Ú¯Ù Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø±Ø§Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø¦Ù Ù ÙØ¹Ø§Ù Ù ÙÙÛØ¯ Ø§ÛÙ Ø³Ø§ÛØª Ø¨Ù¾ÛÙÙØ¯ÛØ¯.
ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯

----------


## Zaparo

ÙÙÙÙÙ Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ Ú©ÛØ§ÙÛ Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª ÙÛ ÙØ±ÙØ§ÛÛØ¯ ÙÙ Ø®ÙØ¯Ù Ø¯Ø± ÛÚ©Û Ø§Ø² Ø§ÙØ¬ÙÙ ÙØ§ ÙÙÛÙ Ø¨Ø­Ø« WPF Ø±Ù ÙØ·Ø±Ø­ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ú©Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¹ÙØª Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ¨Ø§Ù Ú©Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§Ø¯Ø§ÙÙ ÙÙØµØ±Ù Ø´Ø¯Ù ÙØ¨ÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø¨Øª Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ø§Ø± Ù¾ÙÙ ÙÙÛÚ¯ÛØ±ÛÙ Ù ÙÙØª Ø®ÙØ¯ÙÙÙ Ø±Ù ÙØ¯Ø± ÙØ¯ÙÛÙ ÙÙÛ Ø®ÙØ¨ Ø§Ú¯Ù ÛØ³Ø±Û ÚÛØ²ÙØ§ ÙØ·Ø±Ø­ Ø¨Ø´Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¹ÙÙÛ ØªØ± Ø´Ø¯Ù ÙØ·ÙØ¨ Ú©ÙÚ© ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ DependencyProperty Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø­Ø« AttachedProperty Ø±Ù ÙØ·Ø±Ø­ Ú©Ø±Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ø¨ÙØªØ± Ø¨ÙØ¯ ÙØ¨ÙØ´ DependencyProperty Ù DependencyObject Ø±Ù ÙØ¹Ø±ÙÛ ÙÛÚ©Ø±Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ø§ÛÙØ·ÙØ±Û Ø¨Ù ÙÙÙ ÙØ·ÙØ¨ Ú©ÙÚ© Ø´Ø§ÛØ§ÙÛ ÙÛÚ©Ø±Ø¯ Ø¨ÙØ± Ø­Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø² ÙÙ ÙÙÙÙÙ Ø®ÙØ¨ Ø´ÙØ§ Ù Ø§ÙØ«Ø§Ù Ø´ÙØ§  ÙÛØªÙÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ²Ø±Ø³Ø§ÙÛ ÙØ±ÙÙÙØ§Û ÙØ§Ø±Ø³Û Ú©ÙÚ© Ø´Ø§ÛØ§ÙÛ Ø¨Ú©ÙÙØ¯!

----------


## Sajjad.Aghapour

Ø¢ÙØ§Û Ú©ÛØ§ÙÛ Ø³ÙØ§Ù.....



> ÙÙ Ù Ø§ÙØ³Ø§Ù ÙÙ ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø¨Øª Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ú¯Ø§Ø± Ù¾ÙÙÛ Ø¯Ø±ÛØ§ÙØª ÙÙÛ Ú©ÙÛÙ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø®ÙØ§ÙÛÙ ÙÙÙ ÙÙØªÙØ§Ù Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø± Ø±ÙÛ Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙØ¶ÙØ¹ ØµØ±Ù Ú©ÙÛÙ. Ù¾Ø³ Ø¯Ø± Ø­Ø¯ Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§Ù Ù ÙÙØªØ ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨ ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù ÙÛ Ø´ÙÙØ¯.


Ø®ÙØ¨ ÚØ±Ø§ Ø§Ø² Ø§ÙØ±Ø§Ø¯Û Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙ Ø²ÙÛÙÙ Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹Ø§ØªÛ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ù ÙÛ ØªÙÙÙ Ø¨ÙØªÙÙ Ú©ÙÚ© Ú©ÙÙ Ú©ÙÚ© ÙÙÛÚ¯ÛØ±ÛØ¯.ÙÛ Ø¯ÙÙÙ Ú©Ù ÛÙ Ø¯Ø±Ø³ Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø¢Ù ÙØ§Ø­Ø¯ ÙÙÛØªÙÙÙ Ø¨ÛØ´ Ø§Ø² ÛÚ© Ø§Ø³ØªØ§Ø¯ ØªØ¯Ø±ÛØ³ Ú©ÙÙ ÙÙÛ ÙÛØªÙÙÙ ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨ Ø§Ø³Ø§ØªÛØ¯ Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ú©Ø§ÙÙ ØªØ± Ø´Ø¯Ù ÙØ¨Ø­Ø«Ø´ Ø¨Ù Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ú¯ÛØ±Ù......
Ø§Ø§ÙØ±Ø§Ø¯(Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø§Ú¯Ù ÙØ¬ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù...) ÙÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§Ø´ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø´ÙØ§ pm Ø¨Ø¯Ù Ù Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ Ø¯Ø³ØªÙ Ø¨ÙØ¯Û Ù ÙØ±ØªØ¨ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨Ø´ÙÙ Ø¨Ø­Ø«ØªÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø§Ø¯Ø§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ú©Ù ÙØ´Ú©Ù ÙÙØªØªÙÙ ÙÙ ØªØ§ Ø­Ø¯ÙØ¯Û Ø±ÙØ¹ Ø¨Ø´Ù.......
ÚÙÙ Ø¨Ù ÙÙÙ Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ø¹Ø²ÛØ²ÙÙÙ Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ WinFx Developer



> Ø´ÙØ§ Ù Ø§ÙØ«Ø§Ù Ø´ÙØ§ ÙÛØªÙÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ²Ø±Ø³Ø§ÙÛ ÙØ±ÙÙÙØ§Û ÙØ§Ø±Ø³Û Ú©ÙÚ© Ø´Ø§ÛØ§ÙÛ Ø¨Ú©ÙÙØ¯


Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ² Ø±Ø³Ø§ÙÛ ÙØ±ÙÙ Ú©Ù ÙÙ ÚÙÙ ÛÙ Ø®ÙØ±Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÛÙ Ù Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø²ÛØ§Ø¯Û Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙØ±Ø¯ Ú©ÙÚ© ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ.ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ² Ø±Ø³Ø§ÙÛ ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨ ÙØ³ÛØ¹ Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´Û Ø¨ÙØªØ±Ù.......
ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯.....

----------


## Zaparo

ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÛÙ Ø¬Ø§ ÛÙ Presentation Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ WPF Ú©Ù ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¨ÙØ¯ ÛÙ ÙØ±ÙØ± Ú©ÙÛ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯Ø´ Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙ Presentation ÛÙ ÙØ«Ø§Ù ÙÙ Ø§Ø±Ø§Ø¦Ù Ø´Ø¯ (Ø§Ø®Ù ÙØ«Ø§Ù Ø¨ÛØ³ Ø¨ÙØ¯ , Ø¨Ø¹Ø¶Û ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨ Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ«Ø§Ù ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù ÙÛØ´Ø¯) Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÙÙÛÙ ÙØ±ØµØª Ø§ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø§ÛÙØ¬Ø§ ÙÛØ²Ø§Ø±Ù Ø§ÙÛØ¯ÙØ§Ø±Ù ÙÙÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù!(Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø§Ø² ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨Û Ú©Ù Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ§ÙØªØªÙÙ Ø§Ø±Ø§Ø¦Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ø±Ù Ø´Ø§ÙÙ ÙÛØ´Ù)

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

> Ø¢ÙØ§Û Ú©ÛØ§ÙÛ Ø³ÙØ§Ù.....
> 
> *Ø®ÙØ¨ ÚØ±Ø§ Ø§Ø² Ø§ÙØ±Ø§Ø¯Û Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙ Ø²ÙÛÙÙ Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹Ø§ØªÛ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ù ÙÛ ØªÙÙÙ Ø¨ÙØªÙÙ Ú©ÙÚ© Ú©ÙÙ Ú©ÙÚ© ÙÙÛÚ¯ÛØ±ÛØ¯*.ÙÛ Ø¯ÙÙÙ Ú©Ù ÛÙ Ø¯Ø±Ø³ Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø¢Ù ÙØ§Ø­Ø¯ ÙÙÛØªÙÙÙ Ø¨ÛØ´ Ø§Ø² ÛÚ© Ø§Ø³ØªØ§Ø¯ ØªØ¯Ø±ÛØ³ Ú©ÙÙ ÙÙÛ ÙÛØªÙÙÙ ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨ Ø§Ø³Ø§ØªÛØ¯ Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ú©Ø§ÙÙ ØªØ± Ø´Ø¯Ù ÙØ¨Ø­Ø«Ø´ Ø¨Ù Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ú¯ÛØ±Ù......
> *Ø§Ø§ÙØ±Ø§Ø¯(Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø§Ú¯Ù ÙØ¬ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù...) ÙÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§Ø´ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø´ÙØ§ pm Ø¨Ø¯Ù Ù Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ Ø¯Ø³ØªÙ Ø¨ÙØ¯Û Ù ÙØ±ØªØ¨ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨Ø´ÙÙ Ø¨Ø­Ø«ØªÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø§Ø¯Ø§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ú©Ù ÙØ´Ú©Ù ÙÙØªØªÙÙ ÙÙ ØªØ§ Ø­Ø¯ÙØ¯Û Ø±ÙØ¹ Ø¨Ø´Ù......*.
> .


Ø³ÙØ§Ù
Ø³Ø¬Ø§Ø¯ Ø¬Ø§Ù Ø´ÙØ§ ÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ø¸Ø§ÙØ±Ø Ø§ÙÙÛÙ Ù¾Ø³Øª ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© WPF Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø§ Ø¯ÙØª ÙØ®ÙØ§ÙØ¯ÛØ¯
ÙÙ Ø¨Ø®Ø´Û Ø§Ø² Ø§ÙÙ Ø±Ø§ Ø§ÛÙØ¬Ø§ ÙÛ Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø±Ù




> 4) *Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§ÙÛ Ú©Ù ÙØµØ¯ ÙÙÚ©Ø§Ø±Û Ø¯Ø± Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´ Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ¯Ø ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨ Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø±Ø§ ÛØ§ Ø¨Ø§ Ù¾ÛØºØ§Ù Ø®ØµÙØµÛ Ù ÛØ§ Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÛÙÛÙ ÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÙØ¶Ø§Û ÙÙ ÙÙØ¬ÙØ¯ÙØ Ø¨Ù Ø¯Ø³Øª ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø³Ø§ÙÙØ¯Ø ØªØ§ Ø¯Ø± Ø²ÙØ§Ù ÙØ¹ÛÙ Ø¢Ù Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø± ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¯ÙÙ.* Ù¾Ø³ Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ´Ø§ Ø§Ø² ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù ÙÛÙÚ© ÙØ§ Ù ÙÚ©ØªÙ ÙØ§Û ÙØ®ØªÙÙ Ù ÙØªØ¹Ø¯Ø¯ Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Û Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ù Ø¢Ù ÙØ§ Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø± ØµÙØ±Øª ÙØ²ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© ÙÚ©Ø§Øª Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø§Ø¹ÙØ§ÙØ§Øª Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø®Ø´ ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¯ÙÛØ¯. Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø¯ÙÛÙ Ø§Ø³Øª Ú©Ù ÙÛ Ø®ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨ Ø¨Ù ØµÙØ±Øª Ø³ÙØ³ÙÙ ÙØ§Ø± Ø¨ÛØ§Ù Ø´ÙÙØ¯ Ù Ø§Ø² ÙØ±Ø¬ Ù ÙØ±Ø¬ Ø¯Ø± ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ø¬ÙÙÚ¯ÛØ±Û Ø´ÙØ¯.


Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø¹Ø²ÛØ²Ø Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¯Ø§Ø¯ÙØ ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨ ÙØªØ¹Ø¯Ø¯ Ù Ø­Ø§Ø´ÛÙ Ø§Û Ø¯Ø± ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© ÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©Ù Ø¬ÙØ¨Ù Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´Û Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ¯Ø ÙØ®Ø§ÙÙØª ÙÛ Ø´ÙØ¯ Ù ØªÙØ³Ø· ÙØ¯ÛØ±Ø§Ù ÛØ§ Ù¾Ø§Ú© ÙÛ Ú¯Ø±Ø¯Ø¯Ø ÛØ§ Ø¨Ù ÙÚ©Ø§Ù ÙÙØ§Ø³Ø¨ ØªØ±Û Ø§ÙØªÙØ§Ù Ù¾ÛØ¯Ø§ ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙØ¯Ø Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø¯ÙÛÙ ÙÛØ³Øª Ú©Ù Ø¢Ù ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ©Ø Ø§Ø±Ø«ÛÙ Ù¾Ø¯Ø±Û Ø§ÛØ¬Ø§Ø¯ Ú©ÙÙØ¯Ù Ø¢Ù ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯Ø Ø¨ÙÚ©Ù ØµØ±ÙØ§ Ù ØµØ±ÙØ§ Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø¯ÙÛÙ Ø§Ø³Øª Ú©Ù Ø§Ø² ÙØ±Ø¬ Ù ÙØ±Ø¬ Ø¯Ø±ÙÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ø¬ÙÙÚ¯ÛØ±Û Ø´ÙØ¯Ø ØªØ§ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© ÙØ°Ú©ÙØ±Ø Ø¬ÙØ¨Ù Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´Û Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù Ø®ÙØ¯Ø´ Ø±Ø§ Ø§Ø² Ø¯Ø³Øª ÙØ¯ÙØ¯. Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙØ¶ÙØ¹ ÙÙ ØªÙÙØ§ Ø´Ø§ÙÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´ WPF  Ø¨ÙÚ©Ù Ø´Ø§ÙÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© ÙØ§Û Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø±Û Ø§Ø² Ø¬ÙÙÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ©  Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´ Ø³Û Ø´Ø§Ø±Ù¾ Ú©Ù Ø¬Ø¯ÛØ¯Ø§ Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ø®ÙØ¨ÙØ Ø¢ÙØ§ ÙØ³Ø¹ÙØ¯Ø Ø§ÙÙÙ Ø§ÛØ¬Ø§Ø¯ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§ÙØ¯Ø Ù ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© ÙØ§Û Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø± ÙÛØ² Ø´Ø§ÙÙ ÙÛ Ø´ÙØ¯.
*
ØªÙØ¬Ù:
Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§ÙÛ Ú©Ù ÙØ§ÛÙ Ø¨Ù ÙÙÚ©Ø§Ø±Û Ø¯Ø± Ø²ÙÛÙÙ Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´Û WPF Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ¯Ø Ø¨Ø§ Ù¾ÛØºØ§Ù Ø®ØµÙØµÛ Ø¢ÙØ§Ø¯Ú¯Û Ø®ÙØ¯Ø´Ø§Ù Ø±Ø§ Ø§Ø¹ÙØ§Ù Ú©ÙÙØ¯Ø
*
ÙÙÙÙ Ù ÙÙÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯
ÙÙØ¯Û Ú©ÛØ§ÙÛ

----------


## Zaparo

Ù¾Ø³ Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø§ÙÙØ²Ø´Û Ù¾Ø³ 



> * Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§ÙÛ Ú©Ù ÙØ§ÛÙ Ø¨Ù ÙÙÚ©Ø§Ø±Û Ø¯Ø± Ø²ÙÛÙÙ Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´Û WPF Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ¯Ø Ø¨Ø§ Ù¾ÛØºØ§Ù Ø®ØµÙØµÛ Ø¢ÙØ§Ø¯Ú¯Û Ø®ÙØ¯Ø´Ø§Ù Ø±Ø§ Ø§Ø¹ÙØ§Ù Ú©ÙÙØ¯Ø*


Ø§ÛÙ Ø¬ÙÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ Ø±Ù ÙÛØ±Ø³ÙÙÙ Ú©Ù ÙØ§ ÙØ·ÙØ¨ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø¯ÛÙ Ø¨Ù Ø§ÙØ§Û Ú©ÛØ§ÙÛ Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø§ÛØ´ÙÙ Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø± Ø§Ø¯Ø§ÙÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ©Ø´ÙÙ...
Ø§ÛÙ Ø¯Ø±Ø³ØªÙ Ø¨ÙØ¸Ø± Ø´ÙØ§Ø
Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø­ Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø´ÙØ§ ÚÙÛÙ Ú©Ø§Ø±Û ÙÛÚ©ÙÛØ¯Ø

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

> Ù¾Ø³ Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø§ÙÙØ²Ø´Û Ù¾Ø³ 
> 
> 
> Ø§ÛÙ Ø¬ÙÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ Ø±Ù ÙÛØ±Ø³ÙÙÙ Ú©Ù ÙØ§ ÙØ·ÙØ¨ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø¯ÛÙ Ø¨Ù Ø§ÙØ§Û Ú©ÛØ§ÙÛ Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø§ÛØ´ÙÙ Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø± Ø§Ø¯Ø§ÙÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ©Ø´ÙÙ...
> Ø§ÛÙ Ø¯Ø±Ø³ØªÙ Ø¨ÙØ¸Ø± Ø´ÙØ§Ø
> Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø­ Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø´ÙØ§ ÚÙÛÙ Ú©Ø§Ø±Û ÙÛÚ©ÙÛØ¯Ø


Ø¯ÙÛÙ Ø§ÛÙ Ø§ÙØ± Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø§Ø± ÙØ§ Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø± ÙØ§ ÛØ§Ø¯Ø§ÙØ± Ø´Ø¯Ù. Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù ÙÛ Ø®ÙØ§ÙÙØ ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨ Ø¨Ù ØµÙØ±Øª Ø³ÙØ³ÙÙ ÙØ§Ø± Ù ØªØ±ØªÛØ¨Û Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ¯ Ø¨ÛØ§Ù Ø´ÙÙØ¯.. Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ø¹Ø²ÛØ² Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø¨Ù Ù¾Ø³Øª ÙØ§Û ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© WPF ÙÚ©Ø§Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯Ø ÙØªÙØ¬Ù Ø®ÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ø´Ø¯ Ú©Ù ÙØ± Ù¾Ø³Øª Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ø§Û ÛÚ© Ø¹ÙÙØ§Ù ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯. ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨ Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´Û Ø¨Ù ÚÙØ¯ÛÙ Ø¨Ø®Ø´ Ù ÙØ± Ø¨Ø®Ø´ Ø¨Ù ÚÙØ¯ÛÙ ÙØ³ÙØª ØªÙØ³ÛÙ Ø¨ÙØ¯Û ÙÛ Ø´ÙØ¯Ù Ù ØªØ§ ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨ ÛÚ© Ø¨Ø®Ø´ Ú©Ø§ÙÙØ§ ØªÙØ§Ù ÙØ´ÙØ¯ ( Ø¯Ø± Ø¢Ù Ø­Ø¯ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±ÛØ²Û Ø´Ø¯Ù)Ø ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨ Ø¨Ø®Ø´ Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯Û Ø´Ø±ÙØ¹ ÙØ®ÙØ§ÙÙØ¯ Ø´Ø¯.. Ø§ÛÙ Ø¬Ø²Ø¡ ÙÙØ§ÙÛÙ ÙÙØ´ØªÙ ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯.
Ø´ÙØ§ Ú©Ù Ø§ÙØªØ¸Ø§Ø± ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±ÛØ¯Ø Ú©Ù ÙÙØªÛ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨Û Ø±Ø§Ø¬Ø¹ Ø¨Ù WPF ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¹Ù ÙÛ Ú©ÙÛØ¯Ø Ø¯Ø± ÙØµÙ Ø§ÙÙ ÛÚ© ÙØ·ÙØ¨ Ø±Ø§Ø¬Ø¹ Ø¨Ù ÙÙØ¯ÙÙ WPF Ø¨Ø®ÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ù ÙØ·ÙØ¨ Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯Û ÙÙØ§Ù ÙØµÙ Ø¯Ø± Ø±Ø§Ø¨Ø·Ù Ø¨Ø§ Layout ÙØ§Ø ÙØ·ÙØ¨ Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯Û Ø¯Ø± Ø±Ø§Ø¨Ø·Ù Ø¨Ø§ .....
Ú©ÙÛ ØªØ§ÙÙ ...
Ù ÙÛØ² Ø§ÙØ¯Ø§Ù ÙØ³ÛØ¹ ØªØ±Û Ø¯Ø± Ù¾Ø´Øª Ø§ÛÙ Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´ ÙØ§ ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø§ ÙÙØ§ÙÚ¯Û ÙØ¯ÛØ±Ø§Ù ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯ Ù ÙØ²ÙÙÛ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ø¯ Ú©Ù Ø§ÛÙØ¬Ø§ ÙØ·Ø±Ø­ Ú¯Ø±Ø¯Ø¯

*ÛÙÛÙØ§ ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨Û Ú©Ù Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙÙ Ø®ÙØ§ÙÙØ¯ ÙØ±Ø³ØªØ§Ø¯Ø Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ§Ù Ø®ÙØ¯Ø´Ø§Ù Ø¯Ø± ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ¯ Ú¯ÙØª!!!*


Ø·Ø¨ÛØ¹ØªØ§ Ù 100 Ø¯Ø±ØµØ¯ Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù ÙÙ Ø¨Ø®ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ù ÙØ±Ø¶Ø ÙØ·ÙØ¨Û Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø± Ø§Ø¯Ø§ÙÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´ Ø³Û Ø´Ø§Ø±Ù¾ Ø¨ÙÙÛØ³ÙØ ÙÙÛÙØ·ÙØ±Û ØµØ¨Ø­ Ú©Ù Ù¾Ø§Ø´Ø¯ÙØ ÙØ·ÙØ¨Ù Ø±Ø§ Ù¾Ø³Øª ÙÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ. Ø¨ÙÚ©Ù ÙØ·ÙØ¨ Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÛØ¬Ø§Ø¯ Ú©ÙÙØ¯Ù ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© ÙÛ ÙØ±Ø³ØªÙ. Ø§ÛØ´ÙÙ Ø¨Ø± Ø§Ø³Ø§Ø³ ØªØ±ØªÛØ¨Û Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´ Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ¯Ø ÙØ·ÙØ¨ Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù Ø±Ø§ ÚÙØ§ÙÚÙ ØµÙØ§Ø­ Ø¯ÛØ¯ÙØ¯Ø Ø¨Ù ÙÙÙØ¹ Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ§Ù Ø®ÙØ¯ ÙÙ Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¯Ø³Øª Ø§ÛØ´ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ø¯Ø±Ø¬ Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ¯ Ø´Ø¯.. Ù ÚÙØ§ÙÚÙ ØµÙØ§Ø­ ÙØ¯ÛØ¯ÙØ¯Ø ÙÙ ÙÛ ØªÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¢Ù ÙØ·ÙØ¨ Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙØ§ÙØ¨ ÛÚ© ÙÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ¨Ø§ ÙØ§Ù Ø®ÙØ¯Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ø®Ø´ ÙÙØ§ÙØ§Øª Ø³Ø§ÛØª  Ø¯Ø± Ø§Ø®ÙÛØ§Ø± Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¯ÙÙ.

ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯

----------


## Zaparo

Ø®ÙØ¨ Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ Ú©ÛØ§ÙÛ Ø§Ú¯Ù Ø§Ø¬Ø§Ø²Ù Ø§ÛØ±Ø§Ø¯ ÙØªÙØªÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ú¯Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø§Ø¬Ø§Ø²Ù;)

1/ 1 ÙÙØ³ÙÙ ÙØ¬ÙØ¯Û WPF Ø¯Ø± ÛÙ Ø¬ÙÙÙ Ø®ÙØ§ØµÙ ÙÛØ´Ù 



> Designer And Developer Work With Together


Ø¯Ø± ÙØ¯ÙÙØ§ ÙØ¨ÙÛ WinApp ÚÛØ²Û Ú©Ù Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­ ÙÛØ®ÙØ§Ø³Øª Ø¨Ø§ ÚÛØ²Û Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³ Ù¾ÛØ§Ø¯Ù Ø³Ø§Ø²Û ÙÛÚ©Ø±Ø¯ Ø²ÙÛÙ ØªØ§ Ø§Ø³ÙÙÙ ÙØ±Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø´Øª ÙÙÛ Ø¨Ø§ Ø¸ÙÙØ± WPF Ù XAML Ø§ÛÙ ØªÙØ§ÙØª Ø¨Ù ØµÙØ± ÙÛØ±Ø³Ù

2/WPF ÚÛØ²Ù Ø¬Ø¯ÛØ¯Û Ø¨Ø´ÙØ§ Ø§Ø±Ø§Ø¦Ù ÙÛØ¯Ù Ø³ÛØ³ØªÙ ÙÙØ§ÛØ´Û Vector Base ÙØ³Øª ÛØ¹ÙÛ ÙÙÙ ÚÛØ² Ø±Ù ÛÙ Vector ÙÛØ¨ÛÙÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙÙÛÙ Ø´ÙØ§ ÙØ± ÚÙØ¯Ø± ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ú©ÙØªØ±ÙÙØ§ Ù ØªØµØ§ÙÛØ² Zoom Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯ Ø§ÙØª Ú©ÛÙÛØª Ø±Ù ÙØ´Ø§ÙØ¯Ù ÙÙÛÚ©ÙÛØ¯

3/ ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ Ø±Ù ÙØ¨ÙÙ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù



> WPF Ø§Ø² ØªÙØ§ÙÛ ÙØ¯Ø±Øª DirectX Ø¬ÙØª Ø§ÛØ¬Ø§Ø¯ Ú¯Ø±Ø§ÙÛÚ© ÙØ§Û 2 Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯Ø 3 Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ÛØ Ø§ÛØ¬Ø§Ø¯ Ø§ÙÛÙÛØ´Ù ÙØ§Ø Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÛ Ú©ÙØ¯.


Ø§Ú¯Ù ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¨ÙØ¯ Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ø¯Ø± SP1 Ø¯Ø§Øª ÙØª 3.5 WPF Ø¨Ø§ DirectX ÛÚ©Ù¾Ø§Ø±ÚÙ ÙÙÛØ´Ø¯

4/


> ÛÚ© Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³ WPF Ø­Ø±ÙÙ Ø§Û Ø­ØªÛ Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ÙØ± Ø§Ø² Ø®ÙØ§Øµ Width Ù Height Ø§Ø´ÛØ§Ø¡ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÚÛØ¯ÙØ§Ù Ø¢Ù ÙØ§ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙØ®ÙØ§ÙØ¯ Ú©Ø±Ø¯. ÛÙÛÙØ§ Ø¨Ø±Ø§ÛØªØ§Ù ØºÛØ± ÙØ§Ø¨Ù ØªØµÙØ± Ø§Ø³Øª. Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø¯ÙÛÙ Ú©Ù ØªØ§ Ø§ÙØ§Ù ÙØ± Ø¹ÙØµØ±Û Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§ÛØ¯Ø Ù¾Ø³ Ø§Ø² ÙØ§ÙÚ¯Ø°Ø§Ø±Û Ø¢Ù Ø§ÙØ¯Ø§Ù Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛØ¬Ø§Ø¯ Ø³Ø§ÛØ² ÙÙØ§Ø³Ø¨ Ø¢Ù ÙÙØ¯Ù Ø§ÛØ¯. Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§ Ù Ø¨Ø®Ø´ ÙØ§Û Ø¢ØªÛ Ø®ÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ø¯ÛØ¯Ø Ú©Ù Ú©ÙØªØ±ÛÙ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø±Ø§ Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ Ø¯Ù Ø®Ø§ØµÛØª Ø®ÙØ§ÙÛÙ Ú©Ø±Ø¯. Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙØ¶ÙØ¹ Ø¨Ù Ø¯ÙÛÙ ÙØ§ÙÛØª WPF Ù ØºÛØ± ÙØ§Ø¨Ø³ØªÙ Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù Ø¨Ù Ø±Ø²ÙÙÙØ´Ù ØµÙØ­Ù ÙÙØ§ÛØ´ ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙØ³ÙØª Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯Û Ø¨ÛØ´ØªØ± Ø¨Ù Ø´Ø±Ø­ Ø¢Ù Ø®ÙØ§ÙÙ Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª.


Ø¯Ø± ÙÙÙ Ø¬Ø§ Ø³Ø§Ø²Ú¯Ø§Ø± ÙÛØ³Øª ÙØ«Ø§Ù Ø¯Ø± ÛÙ Canvas Ø´ÙØ§ ÛÙ Button Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙ ØªØ¹ÛÛÙ Ø³Ø§ÛØ² Ø¨Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙ ÚÛ Ø¨ÙØª ÙØ´ÙÙ ÙÛØ¯Ù

5/


> Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­Û ÙØ§Ø³Ø· ÙØ§Û Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø±Û Ø¯Ø± ÙØ¯Ù ÙØ§Û Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³Û ÙØ¨Ù Ø§Ø² WPF (Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§Û ÙÛÙØ¯ÙØ²Û ) ÙÙÛØ´Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø¨Ø®Ø´ Ú©Ø¯ Ù ÙÙØ·Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¯Ø±Ú¯ÛØ± Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù Ø§Ø³Øª. Ø¯Ø± Ø¨ÙØªØ±ÛÙ Ø­Ø§ÙØªØ Ø¯Ø± Ø¯Ø§Øª ÙØª ÙØ±ÛÙ ÙØ±Ú© 2.0Ø ÙØ± ÙØ±Ù Ú©Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¹ÙÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ø§ÙØ§ØªØ±ÛÙ Ø¢Ø¨Ø¬Ú©Øª Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¹ÙÙØ§Ù Ù¾Ø¯Ø± ØªÙØ§ÙÛ Ø¢Ø¨Ø¬Ú©Øª ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§Û Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÛ Ø´Ø¯Ø Ø¯Ø±Ø§Ø§Û Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙØ§Ø³ ÙØ¬Ø²Ø§ Ø¨ÙØ¯.(ÙØ³Øª) ÛÚ©Û Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ Ú©ÙØ§Ø³ ÙØ§ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ø§Û ÙØªØ¯Û Ø¨Ù ÙØ§Ù InitializedComponents Ø¨ÙØ¯Ø (ÙØ³Øª). Ø§ÛÙ ÙØªØ¯ ÙØ¸ÛÙÙ Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­Û ÙØ±Ù Ù Ø¢Ø¨Ø¬Ú©Øª ÙØ§Û Ø¯Ø±ÙÙ Ø¢Ù Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø± Ø¹ÙØ¯Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø´Øª. Ø¨Ù ÙØ­Ø¶ ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ú¯ÛØ±Û Ø¢Ø¨Ø¬Ú©ØªÛ ÙØ§ÙÙØ¯ Button Ø¨Ø± Ø±ÙÛ ÙØ±ÙØ Ú©Ø¯ÙØ§ÛÛ Ø¯Ø±ÙÙ ÙØªØ¯ ÙØ°Ú©ÙØ± Ø¨Ù ØµÙØ±Øª Ø§ØªÙÙØ§ØªÛÚ© Ù ØªÙØ³Ø· Ø®ÙØ¯ ÙØ­ÛØ· Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³Û ÙÛÚÙØ§Ù Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ¯ÛÙ ÙÙØ´ØªÙ ÙÛ Ø´Ø¯. Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø¯ ÙØ§ ÙØ±Ø¨ÙØ· Ø¨Ù ÙØ­ÙÙ ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ú¯ÛØ±Û Ø¢Ø¨Ø¬Ú©Øª ÙÙØ±Ø¯ ÙØ·Ø± Ø¨Ø± Ø±ÙÛ ÙØ±Ù Ø¨ÙØ¯.(ÙØ³Øª). Ù Ú©ÙØ§Ø³ Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø± ÙØ¹ÙÙÙØ§ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ú©Ø¯ ÙÙÛØ³Û Ù Ø§ÛØ¬Ø§Ø¯ ÙÙØ·Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ù ÙØ´Ø®Øµ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø¹ÙÙÚ©Ø±Ø¯ ÙÙ ÙØ±Ø¨ÙØ·Ù Ù Ø¢Ø¨Ø¬Ú©Øª ÙØ§Û ÙØ±Ø¨ÙØ·Ù Ø¨Ù Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÛ Ø±ÙØª.(ÙÛ Ø±ÙØ¯). Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ³Ø¦ÙÙ ÙÙÚ©Ù Ø§Ø³Øª ÙÛÚ Ø§ÛØ±Ø§Ø¯Û Ø¯Ø± ÛÚ© ÙÚ¯Ø§Ù Ø³Ø·Ø­Û Ø¨Ù ÙÙØ±Ø§Ù ÙØ¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯. Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø± Ú¯Ø±ÙÙ ÙØ§Û Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³ÛØ Ø§ÛÙ ÛÚ© ÙØ¹Ø¶Ù ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯. Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø¯ÙÛÙ Ú©Ù ÙÙÛØ´Ù Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­ Ø¨Ø§ Ú©Ø¯ ÙÙÛØ³ Ø¯Ø±Ú¯ÛØ± Ø§Ø³Øª. Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø²ÙØ§ÙÛ Ø¨ÛØ´ØªØ± Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø±Ø§ ÙØ´Ø§Ù ÙÛ Ø¯ÙØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙØ ( ÙÙØ¸ÙØ± Ø§Ø² Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­Ø Ú¯Ø±Ø§ÙÛØ³Øª Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯) Ø§Ø² Ú©Ø¯ ÙÙÛØ³Û Ù ÙÙØ·Ù ÙØ§Û Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³Û Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹Ø§Øª ÚÙØ¯Ø§ÙÛ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯
> .
> Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙØ¶ÙØ¹ Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ±ÙØ¯ ASP.NET 2.0 Ù Ø¨Ù ÙØ¬ÙØ¯ Ø¢ÙØ¯Ù ÙØ¨Ø­Ø« Code Behind Ú©Ù ÙÙØ·Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ø§ Ø§Ø² Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­Û Ø¢Ù Ø¬Ø¯Ø§ ÙÛ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ø ØªØ§ Ø­Ø¯Û ÙØ±ØªÙØ¹ Ú¯Ø±Ø¯ÛØ¯. Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ú©ÙØ§Ú©Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§Û ÙÛÙØ¯ÙØ²Û ÙÛÚ Ø±Ø§Ù Ø­Ù ÙÙØ§Ø³Ø¨Û ÙØ¬ÙØ¯ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø´Øª.


Ø§ÛÙ Ø±Ù Ø±Ø¯ ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± WPF ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø² InitializeComponent ÙØ¬ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ù Ø¯ÙÛÙØ§" Ú©Ø§Ø±Û Ø´Ø¨ÛÙ WinApp ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹ Ø¨ÛØ´ØªØ± ØªÙØµÛÙ ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ Application = Code + Markup Ø±Ù ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¹Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ù Ø¨Ø­Ø« Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­Û Ø¯Ø± Ø¬Ø§Û Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù ÙØ¬ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø§ÙÙ ÙÙ Ø¨Ø­Ø« Resource ÙØ§ Ù Style ÙØ§ Ø±Ù ÙÛØ·ÙØ¨Ù Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù ÚÙ Ø¬ÙØ±Û ÛÙ Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­ Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³ Ø¨Ø§ÙÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø§Ø² ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¹Ù Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø­Ø« ÙÙÙ Ø®ÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ ÛØ§ÙØª

6/XAML ÙÙ ÙÚ©Ø± Ú©ÙÙ Ø¨Ø´Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ú¯ÙØªÙ ÛÙ Ø¬ÙÙÙ Ø³Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ù Ø®ÙØ§ÙÙØ¯Ù ÙÙÙØ§ÙØ¯ 



> XAML is Supper HTML


XAML ÛÙ Ø²Ø¨Ø§ÙÙ ÙØ´Ø§ÙÙ Ú©Ø°Ø§Ø±Û ÙØ³Øª Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø­Ø§ÙØª Ø¹Ø§Ø¯Û Parse ÙÛØ´Ù ÙÙÛ Ø§ÛØ§ ÙÙÛÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³ WPF Ú©Ø§ÙÛÙØ
Ø®ÛØ± Ø¯Ø± XAML Ø´ÙØ§ Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§Ù Ú©Ø¯ ÙÙÛØ³Û Ø±Ù ÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÛØ¯ Ø§Ù ÛÚ©Û Ø§Ø² Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§ÙØ§Øª Ø¬Ø§ÙØ¨ XAML Ø§Ø³Øª
Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹Ø§Øª Ø¨ÛØ´ØªØ± Ø±Ø¬ÙØ¹ Ø´ÙØ¯ Ø¨Ù XAML in Nutshell 

7/



> Ø³Ø¹Û Ú©ÙÛØ¯Ø Ø¹Ø§Ø¯Øª Ø¨Ù Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² Ø±ÙØ´ Ø¯ÙÙ ( Ø±ÙØ´ Ø¯ ) Ø¯Ø± ØªÙØ¸ÛÙ Ø®ÙØ§Øµ Ø¢Ø¨Ø¬Ú©Øª ÙØ§ Ú©ÙÛØ¯. Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙØ¶ÙØ¹ Ø¨ÛØ´ØªØ± Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø²ÙØ§ÙÛ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÛ Ø´ÙØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø®ÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ø§Ø² Ø®ÙØ§Øµ Ù¾ÛÚÛØ¯Ù Ù ØªØ±Ú©ÛØ¨Û Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÛÚ© Ø¢Ø¨Ø¬Ú©Øª Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯.( Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙØ¶ÙØ¹ Ø±Ø§ Ú©ÙÛ Ø¬ÙÙØªØ± Ø®ÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ø¯ÛØ¯). ÙÙÛ Ø¨Ù Ø¹ÙÙØ§Ù ÙÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙØ«Ø§Ù ÙÙÙØ Ø¨ÙØªØ± Ø§Ø³Øª Ú©Ù Ø§Ø² Ø±ÙØ´ ( Ø¬ ) Ø¨Ù Ø¬Ø§Û Ø±ÙØ´ ( Ø¯) Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú¯Ø±Ø¯Ø¯.


Ø§ÛÙ Ø¹Ø§Ø¯Øª Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨ÙØªØ± Ú©Ø±Ø¯ Ø§ÙÙ ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ Resource ÙØ§

8/ Ø¬Ø§Û Markup Extension ÙØ§ Ø®Ø§ÙÛÙ ÙØ§ÙØ¹Ø§" Ú©ÙØ¨ÙØ¯ Ø§ÙÙÙØ§ Ø§Ø­Ø³Ø§Ø³ ÙÛØ´Ù

ÙÙØªØ¸Ø± Ø¨ÙÛÙ ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙÙ ÙØ³ØªÛÙ Ø¨Ø§ ØªØ´Ú©Ø± WinFx

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

> ØªÙØ§Ù Ú©ÙØ§Ø³ ÙØ§ Ø§Ø± DependencyObject Ø§Ø±Ø« Ø¨Ø±Û Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø±


Ø®ÙØ¯ Ú©ÙØ§Ø³ Dependency Object ÙÛØ² Ø§Ø² Ú©ÙØ§Ø³Û Ø¨Ù ÙØ§Ù Dispatcher Object  Ø§Ø±Ø« Ø¨Ø±Û ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ. Ù¾Ø³ Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ø§ÙØ§ØªØ±ÛÙ Ø³Ø·Ø­ Ø Ú©ÙØ§Ø³ Dispatcher ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ø¯ ÙÙ Ú©ÙØ§Ø³ Dependency

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

> Ø¯Ø± ÙÙÙ Ø¬Ø§ Ø³Ø§Ø²Ú¯Ø§Ø± ÙÛØ³Øª ÙØ«Ø§Ù Ø¯Ø± ÛÙ Canvas Ø´ÙØ§ ÛÙ Button Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙ ØªØ¹ÛÛÙ Ø³Ø§ÛØ² Ø¨Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙ ÚÛ Ø¨ÙØª ÙØ´ÙÙ ÙÛØ¯Ù





> [COLOR="Blue"]*Ú©ÙØªØ±Ù Canvas :*[/C
> 
> Ø§ÛÙ Ú©ÙØªØ±Ù ÙÛØ² ÛÚ©Û Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø± Ø§Ø² Ú©ÙØªØ±Ù ÙØ§Û Ú©Ø§ÙØªÛÙØ±Û ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯ Ú©Ù Ø¹ÙØ§ØµØ± ÙØ®ØªÙÙ ÙÛ ØªÙØ§ÙÙØ¯ Ø¨Ø± Ø±ÙÛ Ø¢Ù ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ú¯ÛØ±ÙØ¯. Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ Ú©ÙØªØ±Ù Ø¨Ù ÙØ¯Ø±Øª Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÛ Ø´ÙØ¯. *Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø¯ÙÛÙ Ú©Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ú©ÙØªØ±ÙØ Ø¹ÙØ§ØµØ± Ø¯Ø§Ø®ÙÛ Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø± ÙØ¨ÙØ§Û ÙÚ©Ø§Ù Ø¢Ù Ø¹ÙØµØ± Ú©Ù Ø¨Ù ØµÙØ±Øª ØµØ±ÛØ­ Ø¯Ø± Ø®ÙØ§Øµ Ø¢Ù Ø¹ÙØµØ± Ø°Ú©Ø± Ú¯Ø±Ø¯ÛØ¯Ù Ø§Ø³ØªØ ØªØ±Ø§Ø² Ø¨ÙØ¯Û ÙÛ Ú©ÙØ¯.* Ø¨Ù ÙÙÛÙ Ø¯ÙÛÙ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ§ÙØ¹Û Ú©Ù Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§Ù ØªØºÛÛØ± Ø³Ø§ÛØ² Ù¾ÙØ¬Ø±ÙØ§ Ù ÙÙØ§Ø¯ÛØ± Ø¹ÙØ§ØµØ± Ø¯Ø± Ø²ÙØ§Ù Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§Û Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯Ø Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ Ú©ÙØªØ±ÙØ Ø§ÙØªØ®Ø§Ø¨ ÙÙØ§Ø³Ø¨Û ÙÙÛ ØªÙØ§ÙØ¯ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯.


ÙÛÙÚ© Ú©Ø§ÙÙ ÙØ·ÙØ¨ ( ÙØ·ÙØ§ ÙØ¨Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛØ¬Ø§Ø¯ Ù¾Ø³ØªØ ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨ Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø§ Ø¯ÙØª Ø¨ÛØ´ØªØ±Û ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¹Ù Ø¨ÙØ±ÙØ§ÛÛØ¯)

****
Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ Ø¨ÙÛÙ ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙÙ ÙÙØ  ÙÙÙØ² ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨ ÙÙØ´ØªÙ ÙØ´Ø¯Ù ....
Resource ÙØ§Ø Markup Extension ÙØ§ Ø Dependency Property ÙØ§Ø Routed EventÙØ§Ø Style ÙØ§Ø Control template ÙØ§Ø Custom Element ÙØ§Ø 3D Ø DataBinding Ù ...  ÙÙÙØ² Ø§Ø±Ø§Ø¦Ù ÙØ´Ø¯Ù Ø§ÙØ¯..
***
ÙÙÙÙÙ Ø§Ø² ØªÙØ¬ÙØªÙÙ
ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯

----------


## Zaparo

Ø¨ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ Button Ù Ú©ÙØ§" Ú©ÙØªØ±ÙÙØ§Û ContentBase ÙØ¶ÛÙ Height Ù Weidth Ø¨Ø§ Content Ø³ÙØ¬ÛØ¯Ù ÙÛØ´Ù Ø§Ú¯Ù Content ÙØ¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù ÙÛÚ ÚÛØ²Û ÙÙÛØ´Ù ÙÙÛ ÙØ«ÙØ§" Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Shape ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Height Ù Width Ø§ÙØ²Ø§ÙÛØ³Øª !

Ø§ÛÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø§Ø² Height Ù Width Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÚ©ÙÛÙ Ø§ØµÙØ§" Ù¾Ø§ÛÙ Ù Ø§Ø³Ø§Ø³ Ø¹ÙÙÛ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±ÛÙ
ÛÚ©Ø¬Ø§ Ø¨ÙØªØ± Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÚ©ÙÛÙ Ø¨ÙØªØ±Ù Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÛÙ Ø§ÙÙ ÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ø®Ø§Ø·Ø± Ø±Ø§Ø­ØªÛ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø®ÙØ¯ÙÙÙ ÙØ³Øª Ø¯Ø± Animation ÙØ§Ø³Øª Ú©Ù Ø¨ÙØªØ±Ù Height Ù Weidth Ø³Øª ÙØ´Ù ! Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù ÚÛ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©ÙÛÙ Ø­ØªÙØ§" Ø¯Ø± Ø§Ø¯Ø§ÙÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ø¨Ø­Ø« ÙÛØ´Ù

ÙØ·ÙØ§" Ú©Ø³Û Ù¾Ø³ØªÛ Ø±Ù Ù¾Ø§Ú© ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ø¹ÙØªØ´ Ø±Ù ÙÙ Ø¨Ú¯Ù 
Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛØ±Ø§Ù Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ø§Ø±ÙØ§ Ø·Ø¨ÛØ¹Û ÙÛÚ Ú©Ø³ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ú©Ø§Ø±Û Ú©Ù ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ø¯ÙÛÙ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø§Ú¯Ø±Ù Ú©ÙÙ Ú¯ÙØ¯Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ø§Ø­Ø³Ø§Ø³ ÙØ¯Ø±Øª Ú©ÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§Ù ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø¨Ú¯Ù  :ÚØ´ÙÚ©:

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ø¹Ø²ÛØ² ÙÙ ÙÙÛ Ø¯ÙÙÙ Ú©Ø¬Ø§Û ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨Ù Ú¯ÙØªÙ Ú©Ù ÙÛÚ Ú©Ø¬Ø§ ÙØ¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø§Ø² Width , Heigth Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ø
Ø­ØªÛ Ø¯Ø± Ù¾Ø³Øª ÙØ¨Ù ÙÛÙÚ© ÙØ¨Ø­Ø« ÙØ±Ø¨ÙØ· Ø¨Ù Canvas Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù.
ÙÙÛ ÙÙÛ Ø¯ÙÙÙ ÙØ¯ÙØªÙÙ Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø­Ø« ÙØ§ ÚÛÙ
ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯

----------


## Zaparo

> ÛÚ© Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³ WPF Ø­Ø±ÙÙ Ø§Û Ø­ØªÛ Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ÙØ± Ø§Ø² Ø®ÙØ§Øµ Width Ù Height Ø§Ø´ÛØ§Ø¡ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÚÛØ¯ÙØ§Ù Ø¢Ù ÙØ§ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙØ®ÙØ§ÙØ¯ Ú©Ø±Ø¯. ÛÙÛÙØ§ Ø¨Ø±Ø§ÛØªØ§Ù ØºÛØ± ÙØ§Ø¨Ù ØªØµÙØ± Ø§Ø³Øª. Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø¯ÙÛÙ Ú©Ù ØªØ§ Ø§ÙØ§Ù ÙØ± Ø¹ÙØµØ±Û Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§ÛØ¯Ø Ù¾Ø³ Ø§Ø² ÙØ§ÙÚ¯Ø°Ø§Ø±Û Ø¢Ù Ø§ÙØ¯Ø§Ù Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛØ¬Ø§Ø¯ Ø³Ø§ÛØ² ÙÙØ§Ø³Ø¨ Ø¢Ù ÙÙØ¯Ù Ø§ÛØ¯. Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§ Ù Ø¨Ø®Ø´ ÙØ§Û Ø¢ØªÛ Ø®ÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ø¯ÛØ¯Ø Ú©Ù Ú©ÙØªØ±ÛÙ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø±Ø§ Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ Ø¯Ù Ø®Ø§ØµÛØª Ø®ÙØ§ÙÛÙ Ú©Ø±Ø¯. Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙØ¶ÙØ¹ Ø¨Ù Ø¯ÙÛÙ ÙØ§ÙÛØª WPF Ù ØºÛØ± ÙØ§Ø¨Ø³ØªÙ Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù Ø¨Ù Ø±Ø²ÙÙÙØ´Ù ØµÙØ­Ù ÙÙØ§ÛØ´ ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙØ³ÙØª Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯Û Ø¨ÛØ´ØªØ± Ø¨Ù Ø´Ø±Ø­ Ø¢Ù Ø®ÙØ§ÙÙ Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª.


ÙÙ ÙÙØ¸ÙØ±ØªÙÙ Ø±Ù ÙÙÛÙÙÙÙ Ø­ØªÛ Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ÙØ± Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÚ©ÙÛÙ Ø ÙÛØ´Ù Ø±Ø§Ø¬Ø¨ Ø§ÛÙ ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ Ø¨Ø¯ÛØ¯ ÛØ§ Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù ÙØªÙ Ø§ÙÚ¯ÙÛØ³Û Ø§ÛÙ Ø±Ù Ø§ÛÙØ¬Ø§ Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø±ÛØ¯ ÙØ§ÙØ§ ØªÙ Ø§ÛÙ ÛÙ 8,9 ÙØ§ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø§ WPF Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ ÙÛÙÙÛØ³Ù ÙÙÚÛÙ ÚÛØ²Û ÙØ¯ÛØ¯Ù

Ø§ÛÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Û Ú©Ù Ú¯ÙØªÙ Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

Ø³ÙØ§Ù



> ÙÙ ÙÙØ¸ÙØ±ØªÙÙ Ø±Ù ÙÙÛÙÙÙÙ Ø­ØªÛ Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ÙØ± Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÚ©ÙÛÙ Ø ÙÛØ´Ù Ø±Ø§Ø¬Ø¨ Ø§ÛÙ ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ Ø¨Ø¯ÛØ¯ ÛØ§ Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù ÙØªÙ Ø§ÙÚ¯ÙÛØ³Û Ø§ÛÙ Ø±Ù Ø§ÛÙØ¬Ø§ Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø±ÛØ¯ ÙØ§ÙØ§ ØªÙ Ø§ÛÙ ÛÙ 8,9 ÙØ§ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø§ WPF Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ ÙÛÙÙÛØ³Ù ÙÙÚÛÙ ÚÛØ²Û ÙØ¯ÛØ¯Ù


Ø´Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨ÙØªØ± Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ ÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©Ù ÙÙØ´ØªÛÙ Ø±Ø§ ÛÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø² ÙÚ¯Ø±Û Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù Ø§Û Ø¨Ú©ÙÛØ¯!

ÛÚ©Û Ø§Ø² ÙØ¨Ø§Ø­Ø«Û Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± WPF Ø¬Ø²Ø¡ ÙØ¨Ø§Ø­Ø« Ù¾Ø§ÛÙ Ø§Û ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯Ø Ø¨Ø­Ø« Layout ÙØ³ØªØ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙØ§ÙØ¹ Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø­Ø«Ø Ú©ÙØªØ±Ù ÙØ§Û Ú©Ø§ÙØªÛÙØ± ÙØ·Ø²Ø­ ÙÛ Ø´ÙÙØ¯. Ø¬ÙØª Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ Ú©ÙØªØ±Ù ÙØ§Û Ú©Ø§ÙØªÛÙØ± Ù ÙØ¨Ø§Ø­Ø« Layout Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙÛÙÚ© ÙØ±Ø§Ø¬Ø¹Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯.
Ú©Ø§ÙÙ ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù . ÙÛØ² Ø¨Ø§Ø± ÙØ§ ÙØªØ°Ú©Ø± Ø´Ø¯Ù Ú©Ù Ø§ÙØ¹Ø·Ø§Ù Ù¾Ø°ÛØ± ØªØ±ÛÙ Ù Ø¨Ø¹ØªØ±ÛÙ Ú©ÙØªØ±Ù Ú©Ø§ÙØªÛÙØ±Ø Ú©ÙØªØ±Ù Grid ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯ Ù Ø¨Ù ÙÙÛÙ Ø¯ÙÛÙ ÙÛØ²Ø Ú©ÙØªØ±Ù Ù¾ÛØ´ ÙØ±Ø¶ ÙØ±Ù ÙØ§ Ø¨Ù Ø¹ÙÙØ§Ù Ú©ÙØªØ±Ù Ø¨ÛØ³ Ù¾ÙØ¬Ø±Ù ÙØ§ ( Winds ) ÙØ§ ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯.
Ø´ÙØ§ Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø¨ØªÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ø§Ø² Ú©ÙØªØ±Ù ÙØ§Û Ú©Ø§ÙØªÛÙØ± Ù Ú©ÙØªØ±Ù ÙØ§Û Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø±Û ÙØ¸ÛØ± ScrollViewer Ø¨Ù Ø®ÙØ¨Û Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¬Ø§Û Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯Ø Ø¯Ø± Ø§Ú©Ø«Ø± ÙÙØ§ÙØ¹ Ú©Ù Ø¨ÛØ´ Ø§Ø² 95 Ø¯Ø±ØµØ¯ ÙÙØ§Ø±Ø¯ ( ÛØ§ Ø´Ø§ÛØ¯Ù Ø¨ÛØ´ØªØ±) ÙÛØ§Ø² Ø¨Ù Ø³Ø§ÛØ² Ø¨ÙØ¯Û Ú©ÙØªØ±Ù ÙØ§Ø Ø¯Ø± WPF ÙØ®ÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ø¯Ø§Ø´Øª.
Ø¨Ù ÛÚ© ÙØ«Ø§Ù Ø³Ø§Ø¯Ù ØªÙØ¬Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯:



<Grid>
        <Grid.RowDefinitions>
            <RowDefinition Height="Auto"></RowDefinition>
            <RowDefinition Height="Auto"></RowDefinition>
            <RowDefinition></RowDefinition>
            <RowDefinition Height="Auto"></RowDefinition>
        </Grid.RowDefinitions>
        <Grid.ColumnDefinitions>
            <ColumnDefinition Width="Auto"></ColumnDefinition>
            <ColumnDefinition ></ColumnDefinition>
        </Grid.ColumnDefinitions>

        <TextBlock  Text="Name:"  VerticalAlignment="Center"></TextBlock>
        <TextBox  Grid.Column="1">enter your name here</TextBox>
        <TextBlock Grid.Row="1" Text="Email:"  VerticalAlignment="Center"></TextBlock>
        <TextBox Grid.Row="1" Grid.Column="1">enter your Email here</TextBox>
        <ScrollViewer Grid.Row="2" Grid.ColumnSpan="2">
            <TextBox  TextWrapping="Wrap" AcceptsReturn="True">Your Comment</TextBox>
        </ScrollViewer>
        <Button Name="btnSend" Grid.Row="3" Grid.Column="0">send comment</Button>
    </Grid>

 

Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø¯Ø Ø³Ø§Ø¯Ù ØªØ±ÛÙ ÙÙÙÙÙ Ø§Û Ø¨ÙØ¯ Ú©Ù ÙÛ ØªÙÙØ³ØªÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø§ØªÙÙ ÙØ«Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø²ÙÙ. Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ Ø³Ø§Ø¯Ù ØªØ± ÙÙÛØ´Ø¯. ÙÛÚ ÛÚ© Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ Ú©ÙØªØ±Ù ÙØ§Ø Ø¨Ø§ ÙÙØ§Ø¯ÛØ± Width Ù Height ÙÙØ¯Ø§Ø± Ø¯ÙÛ ÙØ´Ø¯Ù Ø§ÙØ¯. ÙØªÛØ¬Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø§Ø³Øª Ú©Ù ÙØ±ÙÛ Ø®ÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ø¯Ø§Ø´Øª Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙØ§ÙØªÛÙØ± ÙØ§Û ÙØ®ØªÙÙØ Ø¨Ø§ Ø±Ø²ÙÙÙØ´Ù ÙØ§Û ÙØ®ØªÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ø®ÙØ¨Û Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ¯ Ú©Ø±Ø¯.

Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨ÛÙØ Ø¯Ù Ø®Ø§ØµÛØª Min Ù Max Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ù¾Ø±ÙÙ¾Ø±ØªÛ ÙØ§Û Width Ù height Ø§Ø³ØªØ«ÙØ§ ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÙØ¯. Ú©Ù ÙÛ ØªÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ø§Ø² Ø¢Ù ÙØ§ ÙÛØ² Ø¨ÙØ±Ù Ø¨ÛØ§Ø±Û Ø¯Ø± Ø³Ø§ÛØ² Ø¨ÙØ¯Û Ú©ÙØªØ±Ù ÙØ§Û Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø¨Ø¨Ø±ÛØ¯.

Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ Ú©Ø¯Û Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø´Ú©ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± Ù¾Ø³Øª ÙØ¨ÙÛØªØ§Ù ÙØ±Ø³ØªØ§Ø¯ÛØ¯Ø Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ú¯Ù Ú©Ù  Ø§Ø´ÛØ§ÛÛ ÙØ¸ÛØ± Ellipse ÙÛØ²Ø  Ø¯Ø± Ø§Ù ÙØ§ ÙÙØ§Ø¯ÛØ± Width Ù height Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù ÛÚ© Ø§ÙØ± Ø·Ø¨ÛØ¹Û Ø§Ø³Øª. 
Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø² ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± Ø±ÙØ´Û Ú©Ù ÙØ¯ ÙØ¸Ø± Ø´ÙØ§ ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯Ø ÛØ¹ÙÛ Ú©Ø¯Û ÙØ§ÙÙØ¯ Ø²ÛØ± :

 <Canvas>

    <Ellipse Fill="Red"  Width="100" Height="50"/>

</Canvas>


Ø§Ø² ÙØ­Ø§Ø¸ Ø­Ø±ÙÙ Ø§Û Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù ÛØ§ Ø¨ÙØªØ±Ù Ú¯Ù Ø§Ø² ÙØ­Ø§Ø¸ Ø§ØµÙÙÛ Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù ØºÙØ· Ø§Ø³Øª Ù  Ø¨ÙØªØ± Ø§Ø³Øª Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§Ø´ÛØ§Ø¡ Ø§Ø² Ú©ÙØªØ±Ù  ViewBox Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú¯Ø±Ø¯Ø¯. 
Ø¯ÙÛÙØ´ ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ Ø§Ø³Øª Ú©Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ú©ÙØªØ±ÙØ Ø§Ø´ÛØ§Ø¡ Ø¯Ø±ÙÙ Ø®ÙØ¯Ø´ Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø± Ø§Ø³Ø§Ø³ Ø³Ø§ÛØ²Û Ú©Ù Ø®ÙØ¯Ø´ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ø¯ Arrange ÙÛ Ú©ÙØ¯. Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙØªÛØ¬Ø§ Ø¨Ø§ Ø¨Ø²Ø±Ú¯ØªØ± Ø´Ø¯Ù ÙØ±Ù Ø Ú©ÙØªØ±Ù ViewBox ÙÛØ² Ø¨Ø²Ø±Ú¯ Ø´Ø¯Ù ( Ø§Ø² ÙØ­Ø§Ø¸ Ø³Ø§ÛØ²) Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙØªÛØ¬Ù Ø§Ø´ÛØ§Ø¡ ÙØ´Ø§ ÙØ¸ÛØ± Ellipse Ù ... Ø¨ÙØªØ± ÙÙØ§ÛØ´ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù ÙÛ Ø´ÙÙØ¯. Ø­Ø§Ù Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙ Ú©ÙØªØ±Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ú©ÙØªØ±Ù ÙØ§Û Ú©Ø§ÙØªÛÙØ±Û ÙØ¸ÛØ± Grid Ù ... ÙØ®ÙÙØ· Ø´ÙØ¯Ø ÙØªÛØ¬Ù ÙÙØ§ÙÛ Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ¯ Ø´Ø¯ Ú©Ù Ø§ÙØªØ¸Ø§Ø± ÙÛ Ø±ÙØ¯.


Ù Ø¯Ø± Ù¾Ø§ÛØ§Ù ÙÙ Ø°Ú©Ø± ÚÙØ¯ ÙÚ©ØªÙ Ø¨Ù Ø²Ø¨Ø§Ù Ø´ÛØ±ÛÙ Ø§ÙÚ¯ÙÛØ³Û



> *In WPF*, l*ayout is determined by the container that you use*. Although there are several
> containers to choose from, the âidealâ WPF window follows a few key principles:
> 
> 
> â¢ *Elements (like controls) should not be explicitly sized*. Instead, they grow to fit their
> content. For example, a button expands as you add more text. You can limit controls to
> acceptable sizes by setting a maximum and minimum size.
> 
> â¢ Elements do not indicate their position with screen coordinates. Instead, they are
> ...


ÙÚ©Ø§Øª Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø±Û ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ Layout Ø¯Ø± WPF Ù Ú©ÙØªØ±Ù ÙØ§Û Ú©Ø§ÙØªÛÙØ± ÙØ·Ø±Ø­ ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø­Ø« Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ Ø¢Ù ÙØ§ Ø§Ø² Ø­ÙØµÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ø®Ø§Ø±Ø¬ Ø§Ø³Øª

Ù¾ Ù :
Ø§Ú¯Ø± ØºÙØ· Ø§ÙÙØ§ÛÛ ÙØ³ØªØ Ø¨Ù Ø¨Ø²Ø±Ú¯Û Ø®ÙØ¯ØªÙÙ Ø¨Ø¨Ø®Ø´ÛØ¯. 48 Ø³Ø§Ø¹ØªÙ  Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª ÙØ®ÙØ§Ø¨ÛØ¯Ù. 
ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯
ÙÙØ¯Û Ú©ÛØ§ÙÛ

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

> Ø§ÛÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø§Ø² Height Ù Width Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÚ©ÙÛÙ Ø§ØµÙØ§" Ù¾Ø§ÛÙ Ù Ø§Ø³Ø§Ø³ Ø¹ÙÙÛ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±ÛÙ


Ø¯Ø± Ø¬Ø§ÙØ§ÛÛ Ú¯Ù ÙØ¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ø Ø¨Ø§ ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­Ø§ØªÛ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù ( Ø¨Ù Ù¾Ø³Øª ÙØ¨Ù ÙØ±Ø§Ø¬Ø¹Ù Ø´ÙØ¯)Ø Ú©Ø§ÙÙØ§ Ø¹ÙÙÛ Ù ÙØ¯ÙÙÙØ¯ Ù Ø¨Ø± Ø§Ø³Ø§Ø³Ø Ø§ØµÙÙ WPF ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯




> Ø§ÙÙ ÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ø®Ø§Ø·Ø± Ø±Ø§Ø­ØªÛ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø®ÙØ¯ÙÙÙ ÙØ³Øª


 ÙØ± ÚÛØ²Û ÙÙØ·ÙÛ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ù Ø¹Ø´ÙÛ ÙÛØ³Øª

Ø¢Ù Ø¬Ø§ÛÛ ÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø³Øª ÙÛØ´ÙØ¯Ø Ø¯Ø± Ø¨ÛØ´ØªØ± ÙÙØ§ÙØ¹ Ø±Ø§Ù Ø­Ù ÙØ§ÛÛ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø¨ÙØªØ± Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø¯ ÙÙØ´ØªÙ Ø´Ø¯Ù ÙØ¬ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ø¯.




> Ø¯Ø± Animation ÙØ§Ø³Øª Ú©Ù Ø¨ÙØªØ±Ù Height Ù Weidth Ø³Øª ÙØ´Ù !


Ø®ÛØ±!
ÙÙØ· Ø¯Ø± Animation ÙØ§ ÙÛØ³Øª
Ø¯Ø± Ù¾Ø³Øª ÙØ¨ÙØ ÙÙÙÙÙ Ú©Ø¯Û Ú©Ù Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø´ØªÙØ ÙÛÚ StoryBoard  Ø§Û ÙØ¬ÙØ¯ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù !!!

ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨ ØªØ§ ÙØ³ÙØª Ú¯ÙØªÙ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø§ÛÙØ¯Ú©Ø³ Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø±Û Ø´Ø¯ÙØ¯ Ú©Ù ÙÛ ØªÙÙÛØ¯ Ø¯Ø± ... Ø§ÛÙØ¬Ø§ .. ÙØ´Ø§ÙØ¯Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯. ( Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÙØ¶Ø§ ÙÙ ÙØ³Øª- Ø¬ÙÙÙ : Ø§ÛÙØ¯Ú©Ø³ Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø±Û Ø´Ø¯" ÙÛØ² Ø­Ø§ÙÛ ÙÛÙÚ© ÙØ±Ø¨ÙØ·Ù ÙÛØ¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯)
Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ø®Ø´ Ø§ÛÙØ¯Ú©Ø³ Ø¨Ù Ù¾Ø³Øª ÙØ§ Ø¨Ù ØµÙØ±Øª ØªÚ©Û ÙÛÙÚ© Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø³Øª. ÛØ¹ÙÛ ÙØ± Ù¾Ø³Øª Ø¯Ø± ÛÚ© ØµÙØ­Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø² Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ¯ Ø´Ø¯ Ú©Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙØ¶ÙØ¹ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø§ÛÙØªØ±ÙØª Ú©Ù Ø³Ø±Ø¹Øª Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ¯ Ø¨Ø³ÛØ§Ø± ÙÙØ§Ø³Ø¨ ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯.
ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯

----------


## mdssoft

Ø¨Ø§ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨ ÙÙÛÙ Ø³Ø§ÛØª ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø³Ø§Ø¯Ù ÙÙØ´ØªÙ .Ø´Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø´ÙØ§ ÙÙ Ú©ÙÚ©Û Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù .

http://www.codeproject.com/KB/cs/wpfColors.aspx

----------


## ba_1980

Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù ÙØªØ´Ú©Ø± ÙØ±Ø§ÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ù Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¢ÙØ§Û Ú©ÛØ§ÙÛ Ø¨Ø®Ø§Ø·Ø± ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨ Ø¢ÙÙØ²ÙØ¯Ù Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ wpf  ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ ØªØ§ÛÙ¾Ú© Ø§Ø² Ø§ÙÙ ØªØ§ Ø¢Ø®Ø± Ø®ÙÙØ¯Ù ÙÛÚ Ú©Ø³ ÙØ´Ú©ÙÛ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø´Øª! 
Ø³ÙØ§ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø§Ø² Ø­Ø¶ÙØ±ØªÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ø®Ø´ Ø¯ÙÙ ÙØ³ÙØª ÙÙØªÙ ÙÙØªÛ Ø®Ø§ØµÛØª BackGround Ø±Ø§ Ø¹ÙØ¶ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§ÛØ¯ ÙÚ©Ø¯ Ø¯ÙÙ Ø±Ø§ÙÙØ´ØªÛØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø§Ø² Ø®Ø§ØµÛØª   RadialGradientBrush   Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§ÛØ¯ ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø¯ ÙÙØ´ØªÙ ÙÙÛ Ø¨Ù ÙÙ error ØªØ¨Ø¯ÛÙ ÙØ´Ø¯Ù ÙÙØ¹ Ø±Ù ÙÛØ¯ÙØ¯! Ø¨Ø§ ØªØ´Ú©Ø± ÙØ¬Ø¯Ø¯!

----------


## Sajjad.Aghapour

Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ø¹Ø²ÛØ²...
ÙÚ©Ø± Ú©ÙÙ Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ Ú©ÛØ§ÙÛ Ø³Ø±Ø´ÙÙ Ø´ÙÙØºÙ Ú©Ù ÚÙØ¯ Ø±ÙØ²Û ÙØ³Øª Ø¨Ù Ø³Ø§ÛØª Ø³Ø±Û ÙØ²Ø¯Ù.2 3 ØªØ§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù ÙÙ Ù¾Ø±Ø³ÛØ¯Ù Ø´Ø¯Ù (Ø§Ø² Ø¬ÙÙÙ Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø®ÙØ¯Ù) Ú©Ù Ø¨Û Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ ÙÙÙØ¯Ù.
Ø´ÙØ§ ÙÙ Ú©Ù Ú©Ø¯Øª Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø°Ø§Ø± ØªØ§ Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù Ø§Ú¯Ù ÙÛ ØªÙÙÙ Ú©ÙÚ©ØªÙÙ Ú©ÙÙ.ÚÙÙ Ú©Ø¯ÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ø®Ø´ Ø§ÙÙØ²Ø´ Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø´Ø¯Ù ÙØ´Ú©ÙÛ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù.....

----------


## ba_1980

Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø¯Û Ú©Ù ÙÙØ´ØªÙ 
 <Window x:Class="WpfApplication1.Window1"
    xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/winfx/2006/xaml/presentation"
    xmlns:x="http://schemas.microsoft.com/winfx/2006/xaml"
    Title="Simple Textbox by wpf" Height="300" Width="300" >
    
    <Grid>
        <TextBox>
            <TextBox.Name>txtNum1</TextBox.Name>
            <TextBox.HorizontalAlignment>Center</TextBox.HorizontalAlignment>
            <TextBox.VerticalAlignment>Center</TextBox.VerticalAlignment>
            <TextBox.Background>
                <RadialGradientBrush>
                    <RadialGradientBrush.GradientStops>
                        <GradientStop Color="#b1a4fb" Offset="0"/>
                        <GradientStop Color="Lime" Offset=".5"/>
                        <GradientStop Color="#a30c85" Offset="1"/>
                    </RadialGradientBrush.GradientStops>
                </RadialGradientBrush>
            </TextBox.Background> 
            
              
               
            
            <TextBox.Foreground>White</TextBox.Foreground>
            <TextBox.Text>this is sample TextBox</TextBox.Text>
        </TextBox>



    </Grid>
</Window>Ø®Ø·Ø§Û Ú©Ù ÙÛØ¯Ù
Cannot implicitly convert type 'System.Windows.Media.RadialGradientBrush' to 'System.Windows.Controls.TextBox'

----------


## Sajjad.Aghapour

Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ø¹Ø²ÛØ²....
Ø´ÙØ§ Ø§ÛÙØ·ÙØ±Û Ø¨ÙÙÛØ³..

<TextBox Name="txtNum1">
<TextBox.HorizontalAlignment>Center</TextBox.HorizontalAlignment>
<TextBox.VerticalAlignment>Center</TextBox.VerticalAlignment>
<TextBox.Background>
<RadialGradientBrush>
<RadialGradientBrush.GradientStops>
<GradientStop Color="#b1a4fb" Offset="0"/>
<GradientStop Color="Lime" Offset=".5"/>
<GradientStop Color="#a30c85" Offset="1"/>
</RadialGradientBrush.GradientStops>
</RadialGradientBrush>
</TextBox.Background>
<TextBox.Foreground>White</TextBox.Foreground>
<TextBox.Text>this is sample TextBox</TextBox.Text>
</TextBox>

----------


## top7news

ÙØ·ÙØ§ Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙØ¶ÙØ¹ Ø±Ø³ÛØ¯Ú¯Û Ø¨Ø´Ù Ø ÛÚ©Û Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù ØªÙ Ø§ÛÙ Ø³Ø§ÛØª ØªÙØ§Ù ÙÙØ§ÙØ§Øª Ø±Ù Ø¨Ù Ø§Ø³Ù Ø®ÙØ¯Ø´ ÙÛØ²ÙÙ :
www.Fu20.com Ø§ÙØ¬ÙÙ ØªØ®ØµØµÙ Ø¨Ø³ÙÙ Ø¢ÙÙØ¯Ù - ÙØ´Ø§ÙØ¯Ù ÙØ¨Ø­Ø« - Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´ WPF (ÙÙØ¯ÙØ§ØªÛ ØªØ§ Ù¾ÛØ´Ø±ÙØªÙ)

----------


## yasercomeng

Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø§Ø² ÙÙØ§ÙÙ Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø§Ø±Ø²Ø´ Ø¢ÙØ§Ù ÙÙØ§ÙÙ ØªØ´ÙØ± ÙÙ ÙÙÙ.
ÙÙ ÙØ¹ÙØ§Ù Ø³Ø¤Ø§ÙÙ ÙØ§Ø³Ù Ù¾Ø³Ø´ ÙÙÙÙØ¯Ù ÙÙÙ ÙÙ Ø®ÙØ§Ø³ØªÙ Ø¯Ø± ØªØ±Ø¬ÙÙ Ù Ø¨ÙÙÙ ÙÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ø¢ÙØ§Ù ÙÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÙ ÙÙÙ Ù ÙÙÙÙ Ø·ÙØ±Ù ÙÙ Ú¯ÙØªÙØ¯ ÙÙ Ø®ÙØ§Ø³ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§ PM Ø§ÙÙ Ø¯Ø±Ø®ÙØ§Ø³Øª Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø¯Ù Ø§ÙØ§ Ø³Ø§ÙØª ÙÙ Ú¯ÙØª ÙÙ Ø¢ÙØ§Ù ÙÙØ§ÙÙ Ø­Ù Ø§ÙØªØ®Ø§Ø¨ Ø®ÙØ¯Ø´ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Ù Ø¯Ø±ÙØ§ÙØª PM Ø±Ø¯ ÙØ±Ø¯Ù Ù ÙÙ ÙØ¬Ø¨ÙØ± Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø§ÙÙ Ø¬ÙØ±Ù Ø¯Ø±Ø®ÙØ§Ø³ØªÙ Ø±Ù Ø§Ø¹ÙØ§Ù ÙÙÙ.
Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø¢ÙØ§Ù ÙÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ø¨Ø®Ø´ ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ÙØ¯ ØªØ±Ø¬ÙÙ ÙÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¨ÙÙ Ø¨Ú¯Ù ØªØ§ Ø´Ø±ÙØ¹ ÙÙÙ.

----------


## h.jaza

Ø³ÙØ§Ù
ÙÙÙ Ø¨Ù ÙÙØ¨Ù Û Ø®ÙØ¯Ù Ø§Ø² r.kiani Ø¬Ø§Ù Ø¨Ù Ø®Ø§Ø·Ø± Ø§ÛÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´Ø´ÙÙØ Ø®ÛÙÛ ØªØ´Ú©Ø± ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ. ÙØ³Ù Û ÙÙ Ø®ÛÙÛ ÙÙÛØ¯ Ø¨ÙØ¯ Ù Ú©ÙÛ ÙØ·ÙØ¨ ÛØ§Ø¯ Ú¯Ø±ÙØªÙ. Ø§ÙÛØ¯ÙØ§Ø±Ù ÙÙÛØ´Ù ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Û.

Ù Ø¯Ù ØªØ§ ÙÙ ÙÚ©ØªÙ:

1- Ø§Ø² ÙØ·ÙØ¨ GroupBox Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙÙØ±Ø Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù ØªÙÛ Ø§ÛÙØ¯Ú©Ø³ Ú¯Ø²Ø§Ø±Û ÙØ§ ÙÛØ³Øª. Ø§Ú¯Ù Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª Ø¨Ø´Ù ÙÙÙÙÙ ÙÛØ´Ù.

2- ÙÙ ØªØ§ Ø§ÛÙØ¬Ø§ Ú©Ù Ø®ÙÙØ¯ÙØ ÙØ¯ÛØ¯Ù Ø­ØªÛ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÛÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø± Ø´ÙØ§ Ø§Ø² ToolBox Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ú©ÙÛ ÙÙÛ ÚÙØ¯ØªØ§ ÙÛÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø§Ø² Ø³Ø§ÛØª WindowClient Ú¯Ø±ÙØªÙ Ù Ø¯ÛØ¯ÙØ Ø§Ø² ToolBox ÙÙ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙØ§Û Ø²ÛØ§Ø¯Û ÙÛ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù.(Ø¹ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø± Ú©Ø¯ ÙÙÛØ³Ø´)
ÙÛ Ø®ÙØ§Ø³ØªÙ Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø´ÙØ§ Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ·ÙØ¨ Ø¯Ø± Ø¢ÛÙØ¯Ù Ø¨ÙØ´ Ø§Ø´Ø§Ø±Ù ÙÛ Ú©ÙÛ ÛØ§ Ø§ØµÙØ§ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² ØªÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ú©Ø³ Ø±Ù Ø®ÙØ¨ ÙÙÛØ¯ÙÙÛØ

Ø¨Ø§ ØªØ´Ú©Ø±

----------


## hassan_kahrizy

Ø¨Ø³ÙÙ ØªØ¹Ø§ÙÛ
Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù
Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´ ÙÙÛØ¯ØªÙÙ Ø®ÛÙÛ ÙÙÙÙÙÙ
ÛÚ© Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ ÙÙ Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø¨Ø®ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± Ø²ÙØ§Ù Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ ØªÙØ¸ÛÙØ§Øª Ú©ÙØªØ±Ù ÙØ§ Ø±Ù ØªØºÛÛØ± Ø¨Ø¯Ù ÚØ·ÙØ± Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø±Ù Ø¨Ú©ÙÙ Ø¢ÛØ§ Ø¯Ø± Ú©Ø¯ Ø³Û Ø´Ø§Ø±Ù¾ ÙÙ ÙÛ Ø´Ù Ú©Ø¯XamlÙÙØ´ØªØ
Ø¯Ø± Ø¶ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± ScrolViewer Ø§ÛÙ Ø·ÙØ± Ú©Ù Ø¯ÛØ¯Ù Ø§ÛÙ ØªÙØ§Ø¨Ø¹ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ø®ÙØ¯ÙÙÙ ÙÙ ÛÚ© Ø§Ø³Ú©Ø±ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø± Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­Û Ú©ÙÛÙ Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø´ØªÙØ¯ ÙÙÛ ÛÚ© ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø§ÙÙ ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø§ÙØ¯Ø§Ø²Ù Ø§Ø³Ú©Ø±ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø± Ø¯Ø±  ØªÙØ§Ø¨Ø¹ ÙØ¨ÙØ¯ ÙÙØ¸ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÛÙÙ Ú©Ù ÙØ±ÚÙØ¯Ø± ÙØ­ÛØ· ÙØ§Ø¨Ù Ø§Ø³Ú©Ø±ÙÙ ÙØ³Ø¨Øª Ø¨Ù ÙØ­ÛØ· ÙØ§Ø¨Ù ÙÙØ§ÛØ´ Ø¨Ø²Ø±Ú¯ØªØ± Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù ÙÛØ²Ø§Ù Ø§ÙØ¯Ø§Ø²Ù Ø§Ø³Ú©Ø±ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø± Ú©ÙÚÚ©ØªØ± Ø§Ø³Øª Ø¢ÛØ§ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÙÙ ÙÙ ØªØ§Ø¨Ø¹Ø¨ ÙØ³Øª ÛØ§ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø®ÙØ¯ÙÙÙ Ú©Ø§ÙÙØ´ Ú©ÙÛÙ
Ø¨Ø§ ØªØ´Ú©Ø±

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

> Ø§Ø² ÙØ·ÙØ¨ GroupBox Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙÙØ±Ø Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù ØªÙÛ Ø§ÛÙØ¯Ú©Ø³ Ú¯Ø²Ø§Ø±Û ÙØ§ ÙÛØ³Øª. Ø§Ú¯Ù Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª Ø¨Ø´Ù ÙÙÙÙÙ ÙÛØ´Ù.
> 
> Ø¨Ø§ ØªØ´Ú©Ø±


Ø§Ø¶Ø§ÙÙ Ø´Ø¯....




> 2- ÙÙ ØªØ§ Ø§ÛÙØ¬Ø§ Ú©Ù Ø®ÙÙØ¯ÙØ ÙØ¯ÛØ¯Ù Ø­ØªÛ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÛÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø± Ø´ÙØ§ Ø§Ø² ToolBox Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ú©ÙÛ ÙÙÛ ÚÙØ¯ØªØ§ ÙÛÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø§Ø² Ø³Ø§ÛØª WindowClient Ú¯Ø±ÙØªÙ Ù Ø¯ÛØ¯ÙØ Ø§Ø² ToolBox ÙÙ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙØ§Û Ø²ÛØ§Ø¯Û ÙÛ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù.(Ø¹ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø± Ú©Ø¯ ÙÙÛØ³Ø´)
> ÙÛ Ø®ÙØ§Ø³ØªÙ Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø´ÙØ§ Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ·ÙØ¨ Ø¯Ø± Ø¢ÛÙØ¯Ù Ø¨ÙØ´ Ø§Ø´Ø§Ø±Ù ÙÛ Ú©ÙÛ ÛØ§ Ø§ØµÙØ§ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² ØªÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ú©Ø³ Ø±Ù Ø®ÙØ¨ ÙÙÛØ¯ÙÙÛØ


ÙÙØ¸ÙØ±ØªÙÙ Ø§Ø² Ù¾ÙØ¬Ø±Ù ToolBox ÙÙÙÙÛÙ Ú©Ù Ø¹ÙØ§ØµØ± Ø±ÙÛ Ø§ÙÙ ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ø±ÙØ¯Ø ÙØ«Ù Button Ù ...
ÙØ±ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§ ÙÙ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ¯.. ÚÙÙ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ§ÛØª Ø¨Ø§ Drag Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙØªØ±Ù ÙØ§Ø Ú©Ø¯ ÙØ§Û XAML Ø¨Ù ØµÙØ±Øª Ø§ØªÙÙØ§ØªÛÚ© Ø¨Ø±Ø§ØªÙÙ ØªÙÙÛØ¯ ÙÛ Ø´Ù..
ÛÚ© Ø¹ÛØ¨ Ø¨Ø²Ø±Ú¯Û Ú©Ù Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² Ù¾ÙØ¬Ø±Ù ToolBox Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø§ÛÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­Û Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø± Ø­Ø§ÙØª ÙØ±ÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ù ØµÙØ±Øª FixMode Ø¨Ø±Ø§ØªÙÙ Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù ÙÛØ¯Ù...Ú¯Ø±ÚÙ  ÙÙÙØ² ÙÙ ÙÛ ØªÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ú©Ø¯ ÙØ§Û XAML ØªÙÙÛØ¯ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø±Ø§ ØªØºÛÛØ± Ø¯ÙÛØ¯. Ù Ø¨Ù ØµÙØ±Øª Relative Mode ( ØªØ§ Ø¬Ø§ÛÛ Ú©Ù ÙÙØ¯ÙØ±Ù) Ø¯Ø± Ø¨ÛØ§Ø±ÛØ´ÙÙ... Ù ÙÛ Ø¯Ø± Ú©Ù Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ú©Ø¯ ÙØ§Û Ø®ÙØ¯ XAML  Ø±Ø§ Ø¨ÛØ´ØªØ± ØªØ±Ø¬ÛØ­ ÙÛ Ø¯ÙÙ.. ÙØ¬ÙØ¯ Intellisence ÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø¹Ø« Ø±Ø§Ø­ØªÛ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÙÙ Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§ÛØ´ Ø³Ø±Ø¹Øª Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­Û Ø´Ø¯Ù...
Ø¹ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø± Ø§ÛÙ Ø§Ø² ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø±ÙØ§ÛÛ ÙØ§ÙÙØ¯ Blend ÙÙ ÙÛ ØªÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ú©Ù ÙÛ ØªÙÙÙ Ø®ÛÙÛ ÚÛØ²Ø§ Ø¨ÙØªÙÙ ÛØ§Ø¯ Ø¨Ø¯Ù ( ÙÙ ØµØ±ÙØ§ Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­Û)



> Ø¨Ø³ÙÙ ØªØ¹Ø§ÙÛ
> Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù
> Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´ ÙÙÛØ¯ØªÙÙ Ø®ÛÙÛ ÙÙÙÙÙÙ
> ÛÚ© Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ ÙÙ Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø¨Ø®ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± Ø²ÙØ§Ù Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ ØªÙØ¸ÛÙØ§Øª Ú©ÙØªØ±Ù ÙØ§ Ø±Ù ØªØºÛÛØ± Ø¨Ø¯Ù ÚØ·ÙØ± Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø±Ù Ø¨Ú©ÙÙ Ø¢ÛØ§ Ø¯Ø± Ú©Ø¯ Ø³Û Ø´Ø§Ø±Ù¾ ÙÙ ÙÛ Ø´Ù Ú©Ø¯XamlÙÙØ´ØªØ


Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙØ¬Ø§ ÙÙ ÙØ± Ú©ÙØªØ±ÙÛ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ø§Û Ø®Ø§ØµÛØª Name ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø§ ØªÙØ¸ÛÙ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø¢ÙØ ÙÛ ØªÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ø§Ø² Ø¢Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø¯Ø³ØªØ±Ø³Û Ø¨Ù Ú©ÙØªØ±Ù ÙØ§ Ù Ø®ÙØ§Øµ Ø¢Ù ÙØ§ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯. Ù Ø±ÙØ´ Ú©ÙÛ Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÙ ÙØ±ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§ WinAPP ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù....

ÙØ«Ø§Ù



 button1.Background = new SolidColorBrush(Colors.Green);






> Ø¯Ø± Ø¶ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± ScrolViewer Ø§ÛÙ Ø·ÙØ± Ú©Ù Ø¯ÛØ¯Ù Ø§ÛÙ ØªÙØ§Ø¨Ø¹ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ø®ÙØ¯ÙÙÙ ÙÙ ÛÚ© Ø§Ø³Ú©Ø±ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø± Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­Û Ú©ÙÛÙ Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø´ØªÙØ¯ ÙÙÛ ÛÚ© ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø§ÙÙ ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø§ÙØ¯Ø§Ø²Ù Ø§Ø³Ú©Ø±ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø± Ø¯Ø±  ØªÙØ§Ø¨Ø¹ ÙØ¨ÙØ¯ ÙÙØ¸ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÛÙÙ Ú©Ù ÙØ±ÚÙØ¯Ø± ÙØ­ÛØ· ÙØ§Ø¨Ù Ø§Ø³Ú©Ø±ÙÙ ÙØ³Ø¨Øª Ø¨Ù ÙØ­ÛØ· ÙØ§Ø¨Ù ÙÙØ§ÛØ´ Ø¨Ø²Ø±Ú¯ØªØ± Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù ÙÛØ²Ø§Ù Ø§ÙØ¯Ø§Ø²Ù Ø§Ø³Ú©Ø±ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø± Ú©ÙÚÚ©ØªØ± Ø§Ø³Øª Ø¢ÛØ§ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÙÙ ÙÙ ØªØ§Ø¨Ø¹Ø¨ ÙØ³Øª ÛØ§ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø®ÙØ¯ÙÙÙ Ú©Ø§ÙÙØ´ Ú©ÙÛÙ
> Ø¨Ø§ ØªØ´Ú©Ø±


ÙÙØ¸ÙØ±ØªÙÙ Ú©Ø¯Ø§Ù ØªÙØ§Ø¨Ø¹ ÙØ³ØªÙØ¯Ø
ØªÙØ§Ø¨Ø¹Û Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Scroll Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙÙØ¬ÙØ¯ ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÙØ¯Ø
Ø§ÛÙ ØªÙØ§Ø¨Ø¹ Ø±Ø¨Ø·Û Ø¨Ù Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­Û ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ¯..
Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­Û Ù ØªØºÛÛØ± Ø¸Ø§ÙØ± Ú©ÙØªØ±Ù ÙØ§Ø Ø§Ø² Ø®Ø§ØµØª Template Ø¢Ù ÙØ§ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÛØ´Ù..

ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯

----------


## hassan_kahrizy

Ø¨Ø³ÙÙ ØªØ¹Ø§ÙÛ
Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù
ÙÙ ÙÙØ¸ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨ÙØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø§ØµÙØ§ ÛÚ© ÙØ§ÙØ¨ Ø§Ø³Ú©Ø±ÙÙ  Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø®ÙØ¯ÙÙÙ Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­Û Ú©ÙÛÙ Ø¨Ø§ Ø§Ø³Ú©Ø±ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø± ÙØªÙØ§ÙØª Ú©ÙÛØ¯ ÙØ§Û Ø§Ø³Ú©Ø±Ù ÙØªÙØ§ÙØª Ù... Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± ØªÙØ§Ø¨Ø¹ ÙØ«ÙScrolUp();Ù.. ÙÙ Ú©ÙÚ© ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ
ÙÙÛ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ø§ÙØ¯Ø§Ø²Ù Ø§Ø³Ú©Ø±ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø± Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø¯Ø³Øª Ø¨ÛØ§Ø±ÛÙ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ÚÚ©Ø§Ø± Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ø

Ø¢ÛØ§ Ø¨Ø§ Template ÙØ§ ÙÛ Ø´Ù ÙÙÙ ÚÛØ² Ø§Ø³Ú©Ø±ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¹ÙØ¶ Ú©Ø±Ø¯ ÙÛ Ø´Ù ÛÚ© ÙØ«Ø§Ù

Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯TabControl Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø¨Ø®ÙØ§ÙÛÙ Ø±ÙÚ¯ TabItem ÙØ§ Ø±Ø§ ÙÙØªÛ Ú©Ù ÙØ¹Ø§Ù ÙØ³ØªÙØ¯ Ø¹ÙØ¶ Ú©ÙÛÙ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ÚÚ©Ø± Ú©ÙÛÙ

Ø§ÙØ§Ù ÙÙ ÛÚ© Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ WFP ÙÙØ´ØªÙ Ø®ÛÙÛ Ú©ÙØ¯Ù Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ ÙÙ Ø§Ø² Gradiant Ø²ÛØ§Ø¯ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø¯ÙÛÙØ´ ÚÛÙ ÙÙ ÙÛ Ø®ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Û Ø¨ÙÙÛØ³Ù Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± P3ÙÙ ÙØ§Ø¨Ù Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù ÙÙÛ Ø§ÙØ§Ù ØªÙ Ø³ÛØ³ØªÙ ÙÙ Ú©Ù P4 Ú©ÙØ¯Ù Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ÚÚ©Ø§Ø± Ú©ÙÙ
Ø¨Ø§ ØªØ´Ú©Ø±

----------


## hassan_kahrizy

Ø¨Ø³ÙÙ ØªØ¹Ø§ÙÛ
Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù
ÚØ±Ø§ ÙÙÛ Ø´Ù Ø¯Ø± WFP Aplication Ú©ÙØªØ±Ù ÙØ§Û ÙØ«Ù Ø³Ø§Ø¹Øª ÙÛØ³ØªØ§ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ø²ÛØ± ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯ ÙÙÛ Ø´Ù Ø§Ø¶Ø§ÙÙ Ú©Ø±Ø¯ ÛØ§ Ø±Ø§Ù Ø®Ø§ØµÛ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù 
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...8C%D9%86%D9%87

Ø¯Ø± Ø¶ÙÙ ÛÚ© Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ ÙÙ ÙÛ Ø®ÙØ§ÙÙ ÚÙØ¯ ÙÙÙÙÙ ÙØ§ÙØ¨ Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­Û Ú©ÙÙ Ú©Ù Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø± Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÙØªØ®Ø§Ø¨ Ø¢ÙÙØ§ Ú©Ù Ø±ÙÚ¯ Ø¯Ø± Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ ÙØ§Ù ØªØºÛÛØ± Ú©ÙÙ ÚØ·ÙØ± ÙÛ ØªÙÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ø±ÙÚ¯ ÙØ§ Ú¯Ø±Ø§Ø¯ÛØ§ÙØª ÙØ§ Ù... Ø¯Ø± XAml ÙØªØºÛØ± ÙØ³Ø¨Øª Ø¯ÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø§ ØªØºÛÛØ± ÙÙØ¯Ø§Ø± Ø¢Ù ÙØªØºÛÛØ±ÙØ§ Ú©Ù Ø±ÙÚ¯ ÙØ§ ØªØºÛÛØ± Ú©ÙÙ

Ø¨Ø§ ØªØ´Ú©Ø±

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Ø¯Ø±
Ø§Ø² ÙÙØ¹ Ø³ÙØ§ÙØ§ØªÛ Ú©Ù ÙØ·Ø±Ø­ ÙÛ Ú©ÙÛØ¯Ø Ø§ÛÙØ·ÙØ± Ø¨Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø´Øª ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ Ú©Ù ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¹Ù Ø§ØµÙÙÛ Ù Ú©Ø§ÙÙÛ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ Ø§ÛÙ ØªÚ©ÙÙÙÙÚÛ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø´ØªÛØ¯..
Ù¾ÛØ´ÙÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§ÛÙÙ Ú©Ù ÙØ¨Ù Ø§Ø² ÙÙØ´ØªÙ Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÛÙ Ø§Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø±Ø ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¹Ù Ø¬Ø§ÙØ¹Û Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ Ø¢Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯..
ÙØ¨ÙØ§ ÙÛØ² Ø§ÙØ±Ø¯Û Ø§Ø¯Ø¹Ø§ Ú©Ø±Ø¯ÙØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø¨ÛØ´ Ø§Ø² ÛÚ© Ø³Ø§ÙÙ Ú©Ù ÙØ´ØºÙÙ ÙÙØ´ØªÙ Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ ÙØ§ÛÛ Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÛÙ ØªÚ©ÙÙÙÙÚÛ ÙØ³ØªÙØ¯Ø Ù present ÙØ§ÛÛ Ø±Ø§ ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ ØªØ´Ø±ÛØ­ Ø§ÛÙ ØªÚ©ÙÙÙÙÚÛ Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙØ¯Ø Ø¯Ø± Ø­Ø§ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø§Ø²  Ø³Ø§Ø¯Ù ØªØ±ÛÙ Ù ÙÙÙ ØªØ±ÛÙ ÙØ³Ø§Ø¦Ù Ø§ÛÙ ØªÚ©ÙÙÙÙÚÛ Ø­ØªÛ Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹Ø§Û ÙÙ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙØ¯Ø ÚÙ Ø±Ø³Ø¯ Ø¨Ù Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ØµØ­ÛØ­ Ù Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª Ø§Ø² Ø¢Ù ÙØ§...

Ø¨Ù ÙØ± Ø­Ø§ÙØ Ø¯Ø± Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ ØªÚ©ÙÙÙÙÚÛ Ø²ÙØ§ÙÛ ÙÙÙÙ Ø®ÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ø¨ÙØ¯Ø Ú©Ù Ø¹ÙÙÛ ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨ Ø±Ø§ ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¹Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯.. Ù ÙÛÚ ÙÙØª Ø³Ø¹Û ÙÚ©ÙÛØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø¢Ù Ø±Ø§ Ø¬Ø§ÛÚ¯Ø²ÛÙÛ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û WinApp ÙØ§ ØªÙÙÛ Ú©ÙÛØ¯!!!
ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯

----------


## hassan_kahrizy

Ø¨Ø³ÙÙ ØªØ¹Ø§ÙÛ
Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù




> Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Ø¯Ø±
> Ø§Ø² ÙÙØ¹ Ø³ÙØ§ÙØ§ØªÛ Ú©Ù ÙØ·Ø±Ø­ ÙÛ Ú©ÙÛØ¯Ø Ø§ÛÙØ·ÙØ± Ø¨Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø´Øª ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ Ú©Ù ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¹Ù Ø§ØµÙÙÛ Ù Ú©Ø§ÙÙÛ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ Ø§ÛÙ ØªÚ©ÙÙÙÙÚÛ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø´ØªÛØ¯..
> Ù¾ÛØ´ÙÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§ÛÙÙ Ú©Ù ÙØ¨Ù Ø§Ø² ÙÙØ´ØªÙ Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÛÙ Ø§Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø±Ø ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¹Ù Ø¬Ø§ÙØ¹Û Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ Ø¢Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯..


ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙ Ø²ÙÛÙÙ ØªÙÙØ§ ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨ Ø´ÙØ§ Ø±Ø§ ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¹Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ù Ø¢Ù Ø±Ø§ ÙÙ Ø¨Ø®ÙØ¨Û ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¹Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯



> ÙØ¨ÙØ§ ÙÛØ² Ø§ÙØ±Ø¯Û Ø§Ø¯Ø¹Ø§ Ú©Ø±Ø¯ÙØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø¨ÛØ´ Ø§Ø² ÛÚ© Ø³Ø§ÙÙ Ú©Ù ÙØ´ØºÙÙ ÙÙØ´ØªÙ Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ ÙØ§ÛÛ Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÛÙ ØªÚ©ÙÙÙÙÚÛ ÙØ³ØªÙØ¯Ø Ù present ÙØ§ÛÛ Ø±Ø§ ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ ØªØ´Ø±ÛØ­ Ø§ÛÙ ØªÚ©ÙÙÙÙÚÛ Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙØ¯Ø Ø¯Ø± Ø­Ø§ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø§Ø²  Ø³Ø§Ø¯Ù ØªØ±ÛÙ Ù ÙÙÙ ØªØ±ÛÙ ÙØ³Ø§Ø¦Ù Ø§ÛÙ ØªÚ©ÙÙÙÙÚÛ Ø­ØªÛ Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹Ø§Û ÙÙ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙØ¯Ø ÚÙ Ø±Ø³Ø¯ Ø¨Ù Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ØµØ­ÛØ­ Ù Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª Ø§Ø² Ø¢Ù ÙØ§...
> 
> Ø¨Ù ÙØ± Ø­Ø§ÙØ Ø¯Ø± Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ ØªÚ©ÙÙÙÙÚÛ Ø²ÙØ§ÙÛ ÙÙÙÙ Ø®ÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ø¨ÙØ¯Ø Ú©Ù Ø¹ÙÙÛ ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨ Ø±Ø§ ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¹Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯.. Ù ÙÛÚ ÙÙØª Ø³Ø¹Û ÙÚ©ÙÛØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø¢Ù Ø±Ø§ Ø¬Ø§ÛÚ¯Ø²ÛÙÛ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û WinApp ÙØ§ ØªÙÙÛ Ú©ÙÛØ¯!!!
> ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯


ÙÙ ÙÛÚÙÙØª ÚÙÛÙ Ø§Ø¯Ø¹Ø§Û ÙÚ©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø´Ø§ÛØ¯ 1 ÙÙØªÙ ÙØ´Ø¯Ù Ú©Ù Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÛÙ ØªÚ©ÙÙÙÙÚÛ Ø±Ù Ø´Ø±ÙØ¹ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§ÙÙ ÙÙ Ø¨Ù ÙØ·Ù ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨ Ø´ÙØ§.
ÙÙÛ Ø¨Ø±Ø§ÛÙ Ø¬Ø§Û Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ¬ÙØ¯ ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­Ø§Øª Ø§Ø¬ÙØ§ÙÛ Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¢ÛØ§ Ù¾Ø±Ø³ÛØ¯Ù Ø§Ø² TemplateÙØ§ Ø¯Ø± Ø­Ø§ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø´ÙØ§ ÙÛÚ Ú©Ø¬Ø§ Ø§ÙÙ Ø±Ù ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ ÙØ¯ÛØ¯ Ø¹ÙÛÙ ÙØ®ÙÙØ¯Ù ÙØ¨Ø§Ø­Ø«Ù
ÛØ§ TabItem Ø±Ù  Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ ØªØºÛÛØ± Ø±ÙÚ¯ Ø¯Ø± Ø­Ø§ÙØª Ø§ÙØªØ®Ø§Ø¨Û. Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø± ÙÛÚ Ú©Ø¬Ø§Û ÙØªÙØªÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ø§ÙÙ Ø§Ø´Ø§Ø±Ù ÙÚ©Ø±Ø¯ÛØ¯ ÛØ§ Ø­ØªÛ Ø§Ø³Ú©Ø±ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø±

Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙÙØ¨Ø¹ ÙØ§Ø±Ø³Û Ø³Ø±Ø§Øº Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÛØ¯ ÙÙÙÙÙ ÙÛ Ø´Ù ÙØ¹Ø±ÙÛ Ú©ÙÛØ¯

1-Ø¯Ø± Ø¶ÙÙ ÙÙ ÛÚ© ÙØ«Ø§Ù ÙÙØ´ØªÙ ÙÙÛ Ø®ÛÙÛ Ú©ÙØ¯Ù ÙÙÛ Ø¯ÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø®Ø§Ø·Ø± Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² Ú¯Ø±Ø§Ø¯ÛØ§ÙØª ÙØ§Ø³Øª ÛØ§ ÙÙ Ø¯ÙÛÙ Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù Ø§Û Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ
2-ÙÙ ÙÙÛ ØªÙÙÙ ÛØ§ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² MediaElemnt ÙÛÙÙ ÙØ´ÙÙ Ø¨Ø¯Ù

Ø¨Ø§ ØªØ´Ú©Ø±

----------


## ÙÙØ¯Û ÙØ§Ù Ø´Ú©Ø±Û

Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù 
ÙÙ ÙÙ Ø¨Ù ÙÙØ¨Ù Ø®ÙØ¯Ù Ø§Ø² ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨ Ø¨Ø§ Ø§Ø±Ø²Ø´ Ø¢ÙØ§Û Ú©ÛØ§ÙÛ ØªØ´Ú©Ø± ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ. 
ÙÙ ØªØ§Ø²Ù Ø¨Ø§ WPF Ù WPF Browser application Ø¢Ø´ÙØ§ Ø´Ø¯Ù ÙÙÛ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙÙÙ Ø§ÙÙ Ø±Ø§Ù ÛÚ© Ø³ÙØ§ÙÛ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Ù Ù¾ÛØ´ Ø§ÙÙØ¯Ù Ú©Ù Ø§Ú¯Ù ÙØ·Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯ ÙÙÙÙÙ ÙÛ Ø´Ù. Ù Ø§ÙÙ ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø¢ÛØ§ WPF Ø¬Ø§ÛÚ¯Ø²ÛÙÛ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Windows App ÙØ³Øª (Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ Ø§ÛÙ Ú¯Ø°Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø± Ù¾Ø³Øª ÙØ¨ÙÛ Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø¨ÙØ¯ÛØ¯ Ø§Ú¯Ù Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ú©ÙÛ ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ Ø¨Ø¯ÛØ¯) Ù ÙÙÚÙÛÙ WPF Browser application ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ ASP.Net Ø

----------


## Zaparo

> Ø¨Ø³ÙÙ ØªØ¹Ø§ÙÛ
> Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù
> 
> 
> 
> ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙ Ø²ÙÛÙÙ ØªÙÙØ§ ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨ Ø´ÙØ§ Ø±Ø§ ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¹Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ù Ø¢Ù Ø±Ø§ ÙÙ Ø¨Ø®ÙØ¨Û ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¹Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯
> 
> 
> ÙÙ ÙÛÚÙÙØª ÚÙÛÙ Ø§Ø¯Ø¹Ø§Û ÙÚ©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø´Ø§ÛØ¯ 1 ÙÙØªÙ ÙØ´Ø¯Ù Ú©Ù Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÛÙ ØªÚ©ÙÙÙÙÚÛ Ø±Ù Ø´Ø±ÙØ¹ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§ÙÙ ÙÙ Ø¨Ù ÙØ·Ù ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨ Ø´ÙØ§.
> ...


Ø¬Ø§ÛÛ Ù¾Ø±Ø³ÛØ¯Ù Ø¨ÙØ¯ÛØ¯ Ú©Ù




> ÚØ±Ø§ ÙÙÛ Ø´Ù Ø¯Ø± WFP Aplication Ú©ÙØªØ±Ù ÙØ§Û ÙØ«Ù Ø³Ø§Ø¹Øª ÙÛØ³ØªØ§ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ø²ÛØ± ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯ ÙÙÛ Ø´Ù Ø§Ø¶Ø§ÙÙ Ú©Ø±Ø¯ ÛØ§ Ø±Ø§Ù Ø®Ø§ØµÛ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù


Ø¨ÙÙ ÙÛØ´Ù Ø¨Ø§ ÚÙØ¯ Ø®Ø· Ú©Ø¯ XAML ÛÙ Ø³Ø§Ø¹Øª ÙÙØ´Øª (ÙØ±Ø§Ø¬Ø¹Ù Ø´ÙØ¯ Ø¨Ù Ø¶ÙÛÙÙ Ù¾Ø³Øª)

Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ Template Ø´ÙØ§ Ø§Ø² Resource ÙØ§ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø¨ØµÙØ±ØªÛ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ù ÛÙ ÙÙØ¨Ø¹ Ø¨ÛØ±ÙÙÛ ÙØµÙ Ø¨Ø´Ù ÙØ«ÙØ§" ÙØ§ÛÙ XAML Ø±Ù Ø§Ø² ÛØ¬Ø§ÛÛ Ø¨Ø®ÙÙÛ ÛØ§ Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø±ÛØ´ ØªÙ ÛÙ DLL ÙØ«Ù PresentationFramework.Aero Ú©Ù ÙÛØªÙÙÛ ÙØ§ÛÙ areo.xaml Ø±Ù Ø§Ø² ØªÙØ´ Ø¨Ø®ÙÙÛ Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙØª ØªÙÛ Ø´Ø¨ÛÙ Aero Ø¨Ø¯Û 


<Application x:Class="WpfApplication1.App"
    xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/winfx/2...l/presentation"
    xmlns:x="http://schemas.microsoft.com/winfx/2006/xaml"
    StartupUri="Window1.xaml">
    <Application.Resources>
        <ResourceDictionary Source="/PresentationFramework.Aero, Version=3.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,     PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35, ProcessorArchitecture=MSIL;component/themes/aero.normalcolor.xaml">
    </Application.Resources>
</Application>


ÙØ«ÙØ§" ÙÛØªÙÙÛ Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÛ ÙÙ Aero Ø±Ù Ø§Ø² PersentationFramework.Aero ÙÛØ®ÙÙÙ ÙØ± Ú©ÙØªØ±ÙÛ Ú©Ù ØªÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø±Û Ø´Ø¨ÛÙ Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙÛØ´Ù Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Resource ÙØ§ Ø±Ù ÙÙ ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¹Ù Ú©ÙÛ Ù ÙÙÛÙØ·ÙØ± Template ÙØ§ (Ú©Ù Ø§Ø­ØªÙØ§ÙØ§" Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯Ù ÙØ§ ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ¯ Ø´Ø¯)

Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ØªØºÛÛØ± Ø±ÙÚ¯ TabItem Ø§Ø­ØªÙØ§ÙØ§" ÙÛØ®ÙØ§Û Ø´Ø¨ÛÙ Ø¨Ù Ribbon Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©ÙÛ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÙ Ø±Ø§Ù Ø²ÛØ§Ø¯Û ÙØ³Øª Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² Event ÙØ§ Ù Ù¾Ø±ÙÙ¾Ø±ØªÛ ÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ø§Ø± ØªØ¹Ø¨ÛÙ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ù ÙÙÛÙØ·ÙØ± Animation ÙØ§ (Ø®ÙØ¨ Ø§ÛÙÙ Ø§Ø­ØªÙØ§ÙØ§" Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯Ù ÙØ§ ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ¯ Ø´Ø¯)


WPF Ú©ÙØ§" ÙØ³Ø¨Øª Ø¨Ù Windows Form Ú©ÙØ¯ ØªØ±Ù 

Ú©Ø¯Û Ú©Ù ÙÙØ´ØªÛ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø±Ø±Ø³Û Ú©ÙÛÙ ÙÛÙÙ ÙØ´ÙÙ ÙÛØ¯Ù ÙÙ Ø®ÙØ¯Ù ØªØ³Øª Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù

----------


## hassan_kahrizy

Ø¨Ø³ÙÙ ØªØ¹Ø§ÙÛ
Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù
ÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø³ÙØ±Ø³ Ú©Ø§Ø±Ù Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø§ÙØ§ Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø´ØªÙ
Ø¯Ø±Ø¨Ø§Ø±Ù Ø³Ø§Ø¹Øª ÙÛØ³ØªØ§ ÙÙØ¸ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ¨ÙØ¯ Ú©Ù ÛÚ© Ø³Ø§Ø¹Øª Ø¨Ø§ WFP Ø¨Ø³Ø§Ø²Ù ÙÙØ¸ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÛÙÙ Ú©Ù ÛÚ© Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÙÙÙØª (ÙØ«Ù Ø³Ø§Ø¹Øª ÙÛØ³ØªØ§ ) Ø±Ù ÚØ·ÙØ± ÙÛ Ø´Ù Ø¨ÙWFP Application Ø§Ø¶Ø§ÙÙ  Ú©Ø±Ø¯.
Ø¯Ø±Ø¨Ø§Ø±Ù Ú©ÙØ¯Û Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Û Ú©Ù ÙÙ ÙÙØ´ØªÙ Ø®ÛÙÛ Ú©ÙØ¯Ù ÙØ«ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ Ø±ÙØªÙ ÙÙØ³ Ø±ÙÛ ØªØ¨ ÙØ§ ØªØ§Ø®ÛØ± ÛÚ© Ø«Ø§ÙÛÙ Ø§Û Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù ØªØ§ Ø¨Ù Ø­Ø§ÙØª ÙØ¹Ø§Ù Ø¯Ø±Ø¨ÛØ§Ø¯ Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙÛØ¯ ÙØ´Ø®ØµÙ
ÙÙÛ Ø¯ÙÙÙ ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø§Ø² ÚÛÙ Ø§Ø­ØªÙØ§Ù ÙÛ Ø¯Ù ÙÙ ÛÚ© Ø¬Ø§ Ø§Ø´ØªØ¨Ø§Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù
Ø¨Ø§ ØªØ´Ú©Ø±

----------


## Zaparo

Ø§ÙØ§Ù Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ ÙÙÙÛØ¯Ù ÚÛ ÙÛØ®ÙØ§Û Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙ Ø¯Ù ØªØ§ dll Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Refrence Ú©ÙÛ ÛÚ©Û 

C:\Program Files\Reference Assemblies\Microsoft\Framework\v3.C:\Program Files\Reference Assemblies\Microsoft\Framework\v3.0\WindowsFormsIn  tegeration.dll

Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯Û ÙÙ System.Windows.Formds.dll

Ø§ÛÙÙ ÙÙÙÙÙ Ú©Ø¯Ø´ 


<Window x:Class="WpfApplication1.Window1"
xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/winfx/2006/xaml/presentation"
xmlns:x="http://schemas.microsoft.com/winfx/2006/xaml"
xmlns:WindowsForm="clr-namespace:System.Windows.Forms;assembly=System.Win  dows.Forms"
Title="Window1" Height="300" Width="300">
<StackPanel>
<WindowsFormsHost>
<WindowsForm:Button Text="I'm Windows Form Button" />
</WindowsFormsHost>
<Button Content="I'm Windows Presentation Foundation Button" />
</StackPanel>
</Window>


ÙÚ©Ø± ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ ÙØªÙØ¬Ù Ø´Ø¯Û Ø¯ÙÛÙØ§" ÚÛ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ú©ÙÛ 

Ù¾Ø±ÙÚØª Ø±Ù Ø¯ÛØ¯Ù Ú©ÙØ¯ Ø¨ÙØ¯ Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø§Ø² Ø§ÙÙ ÚÛØ²Û Ú©Ù Ø¯ÛØ¯Ù Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù ÙÙØ· Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø­Ø« Template ÙØ§ Ø±Ù ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¹Ù Ú©Ù Ú©ÙÚ©Øª ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ø³ÙØ±Ø³Øª Ø±Ù ÙÙ ÛÙ ÙÚ¯Ø§ÙÛ ÙÛÙØ¯Ø§Ø²Ù

Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ø¹Ø²ÛØ² NanShekari 

WPF Ø¨Ù ÙÛÚ Ø¬Ù ÙÛÙØ¯Ù Ú©Ù Ø¬Ø§Û Windows Form Ø±Ù Ø¨Ú¯ÛØ±Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø±Ù Adam Nathan ØªÙ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ Windows Presentation Foundation Unleashed ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù

Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ WPF Borwser Application Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø¨Ø§ ASP.NET ÙØ±Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù

----------


## ÙÙØ¯Û ÙØ§Ù Ø´Ú©Ø±Û

ÙÙÙÙÙ Ø§Ø² Ø±Ø§ÙÙÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ø Ø§Ú¯Ù Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø¨ÛØ´ØªØ± ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ Ø¨Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ú©Ù ÙØ«ÙØ§ WPF Browser application Ø¨Ù ÚÙ ÙÙØ¸ÙØ±Û Ø¨Ù ÙØ¬ÙØ¯ Ø§ÙÙØ¯Ù (Ø´Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ú©Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙØ§ØµÙÙ Win app , web app) Ø§Ú¯Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø·ÙØ±Û ÙØ³Øª Ú©Ø¬Ø§ ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ASP Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©Ø±Ø¯ Ù Ú©Ø¬Ø§ ÙØ§ WPF? 
Ø¨Ø§ Ø³Ù¾Ø§Ø³

----------


## hassan_kahrizy

Ø¨Ø³ÙÙ ØªØ¹Ø§ÙÛ
Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù 
ÙØ¸Ø±ØªÙÙ Ø¯Ø±Ø¨Ø§Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Microsoft Expression Blend ÚÛÙØ

----------


## Zaparo

ÙÚ©Ø± ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ ÙØªÙ Ú©Ø§ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù 




> XAML browser applications (XBAPs) combines features of both Web applications and rich-client applications. Like Web applications, XBAPs can be published to a Web server and launched from Internet Explorer. Like rich-client applications, XBAPs can take advantage of the capabilities of WPF. Developing XBAPs is also similar to rich-client development. This topic provides a simple, high-level introduction to XBAP development and underscores where XBAP development is different than standard rich-client development.


Ø§ÛÙÙ ÙÛÙÚ© Ú©Ù ÙØ·ÙØ¨ 

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa970060.aspx

Ù Ø§ÛÙ




> WPF isn't just for building traditional standalone applications. Its deployment model offers both *standalone* and *XAML Browser Applications* (XBAP) flavors. The programming model for building either flavor of application is similar. 
> Standalone applications are those that have been locally installed on the computer using software such as ClickOnce or Windows Installer (MSI) and which run on the desktop. Standalone applications are considered _full trust_ and have full access to a computer's resources.XAML Browser Applications (XBAPs) are programs that are hosted inside a web browser such as Firefox, Opera, or Internet Explorer. Hosted applications run in a _partial trust_ sandbox environment, and are not given full access to the computer's resources and not all WPF functionality is available. The hosted environment is intended to protect the computer from malicious applications. Starting an XBAP (pronounced "ex-bap") from an HTML page or vice versa is seamless (there is no security or installation prompt). Although one gets the perception of the application running in the browser, it actually runs in an out-of-process executable different from the browser. As of the release of.NET Framework 3.0, XBAPs only run in Internet Explorer. With the release of .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 they also run in Mozilla Firefox using the included XBAP extension.


Ø§ÛÙ Ø§Ø®Ø±Û Ø§Ø² ÙÛÚ©ÛÙ¾Ø¯ÛØ§Ø³Øª

Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ Ø®Ø§Ø±ÛØ²Û Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÙ Ø§ÙØ¹Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø§Û Ø®ÛÙÛ Ú©ÙÚ© ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ ÙÙ Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø§Ø² application ÙØ§Û Ø®ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¯ÛØ¯Ù Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø§ Expression Blend Ø³Ø§Ø®ØªÙ ÙÙÛ Ø®ÙØ¨ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø´Ø±ÙØ¹ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø¨ÙØªØ±ÛÙ Ú¯Ø²ÛÙÙ XAMLPad ÙØ³Øª Ø´ÙØ§ Ú©Ø¯ÙØ§Û XAML Ø±Ù Ø¨ÙÙÛØ³ Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø¨ÛØ§ Ø±Ù Expression Blend Ø§ØªÙØ§ÙØ§" ØªØ¹Ø§ÙÙ Ø²ÛØ¨Ø§ÛÛ ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ Expression Designer Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø§Ú¯Ù Ú©Ø§Ø±Ù Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­Û UI Ø¨Ø± Ø¹ÙØ¯Øª Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø§Ø² Ø¬ÙØªØ´ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©Ù ÙÛÙÙÙÛ ÚÙ Ø®Ø¨Ø±Ù ÙÚ©Ø± ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ ÛÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯Ø´ Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÛÙ

----------


## Sajjad.Aghapour

Ø§ÙØ§Û Ú©ÛØ§ÙÛ Ø³ÙØ§Ù.....
ÙØ± Ú©Ø§Ø±Û Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ú©Ù Ø§Ø² ÛÚ© Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ wpf Ø®Ø±ÙØ¬Û Ø¨Ú¯ÛØ±Ù Ù Ø§ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø± ÛÚ© WinApp Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÙ ÙØªÙÙØ³ØªÙ.ÛØ¹Û Ø¯Ø± Ø§ØµÙ ÙÛ Ø®ÙØ§Ù Ø¹ÙØ§ØµØ± Ø³ÙØ§Ø±Ø´Û Ø®ÙØ¯Ù Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø§ wpf Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª Ú©ÙÙ Ù Ø§ÙÙÙ ÙØ«Ù ÛÚ© Ø§Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø± ØªÙÛ WinApp Ø¨Ù Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø¨Ø±Ù.ÙÛØ´Ù Ú©ÙÚ© Ú©ÙÛØ¯Ø
ÙÙÙÙÙ.....

----------


## Amir Oveisi

Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ«Ø§Ù Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙÛØ¯:
http://blogs.msdn.com/charles_sterli...31/611414.aspx

ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯

----------


## hassan_kahrizy

Ø¨Ø³ÙÙ ØªØ¹Ø§ÙÛ
Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù
Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø¯ÙÛÙ Ú©ÙØ¯Û Ø³ÙØ±Ø³Û Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± Ù¾Ø³Øª 71 Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø´ØªÙ ÚÛÙØ

----------


## h.jaza

Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¢ÙØ§Û Ú©ÛØ§ÙÛ Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø± Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù

ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø­Ø« *Dependency properties and routed events* Ø±Ù Ø®ÙÙØ¯Ù ÙÙÛ ÙÛÚÛ ÙÙÙÙÛØ¯Ù. Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø³ÙÚ¯ÛÙ ÙØ·Ø±Ø­ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø¨ÙØ¯. Ø¢ÙØ§Û Ú©ÛØ§ÙÛ ÙØ·Ù Ú©ÙÛÙ Ù ÛÚ©Ù Ø¨ÛØ´ØªØ± ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­Ø´ Ø¨Ø¯ÛÙ ØªØ§ ÙØ¶ÛÙ Ø¨ÛØ´ØªØ± ÙØ¹ÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø´Ù Ù ÛÚ©Ù Ø³Ø§Ø¯Ù ØªØ± ÙÙ Ø¨ÛØ§Ù Ú©ÙÛÙØ Ø®ÛÙÛ ÙÙÙÙÙ ÙÛØ´Ù.

Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø§Ú¯Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÚÛØ² ÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©Ù Ú¯ÙØªÙ Ø¨Ø§ Ø§Ø¯Ø§ÙÙ Û Ø¨Ø­Ø« Ø±Ø® ÙÙÛØ¯Ù.

Ø¨Ø§ ØªØ´Ú©Ø±

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

> Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¢ÙØ§Û Ú©ÛØ§ÙÛ Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø± Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù
> 
> ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø­Ø« *Dependency properties and routed events* Ø±Ù Ø®ÙÙØ¯Ù ÙÙÛ ÙÛÚÛ ÙÙÙÙÛØ¯Ù. Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø³ÙÚ¯ÛÙ ÙØ·Ø±Ø­ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø¨ÙØ¯. Ø¢ÙØ§Û Ú©ÛØ§ÙÛ ÙØ·Ù Ú©ÙÛÙ Ù ÛÚ©Ù Ø¨ÛØ´ØªØ± ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­Ø´ Ø¨Ø¯ÛÙ ØªØ§ ÙØ¶ÛÙ Ø¨ÛØ´ØªØ± ÙØ¹ÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø´Ù Ù ÛÚ©Ù Ø³Ø§Ø¯Ù ØªØ± ÙÙ Ø¨ÛØ§Ù Ú©ÙÛÙØ Ø®ÛÙÛ ÙÙÙÙÙ ÙÛØ´Ù.
> 
> Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø§Ú¯Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÚÛØ² ÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©Ù Ú¯ÙØªÙ Ø¨Ø§ Ø§Ø¯Ø§ÙÙ Û Ø¨Ø­Ø« Ø±Ø® ÙÙÛØ¯Ù.
> 
> Ø¨Ø§ ØªØ´Ú©Ø±


Ø³ÙØ§Ù
Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø¨Ø®ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ø´Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø³ÛØ§Ø± Ø³Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§ØªÙÙ ØªØ¹Ø±ÛÙ Ú©ÙÙ. Dependency Property ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø± ÙØ§ÙØ¹ ÛÚ© Ø³ÛØ³ØªÙ Ø¬Ø¯ÛØ¯Û Ù Ø¨Ù ÙÙØ¹Û Ú¯Ø³ØªØ±Ø´ ÛØ§ÙØªÙ ÙÙÙÙ Ø®ÙØ§Øµ ÙØ¨ÙÛ ( ÙØ¹ÙÛ ) Ø¯Ø§Øª ÙØª (CLR Prop) Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø¨ÙØ±Ù ÙÙØ¯Û Ø§Ø² ÛÚ©Ø³Ø±Û Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§ÙØ§Øª WPF Ø§Ø² Ø¬ÙÙÙ Ø§ÙÛÙÛØ´ÙØ Ø§Ø³ØªØ§ÛÙ ÙØ§ Ù... ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯. ( Ø§ÛÙ ØµØ±ÙØ§ ØªØ¹Ø±ÛÙÛ Ø§Ø³Øª Ø¬ÙØª Ø±Ø³Ø§ÙØ¯Ù ÙÙÙÙÙ )
Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ Ø Ø¨Ù ÙØ§ÙÙØ¯ ÙØ± Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§Ù Ø¬Ø¯ÛØ¯Û Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± ÛÚ© Ø²Ø¨Ø§Ù ( ØªÚ©ÙÙÙÙÚÛ) Ø§Ø¶Ø§ÙÙ ÙÛØ´ÙØ Ø·Ø¨ÛØ¹ØªØ§ Ø±ÙØ´ Ù¾ÛØ§Ø¯Ù Ø³Ø§Ø²Û Ø¢Ù Ù Ø³ÛÙØªÚ©Ø³ Ø¢Ù ÙÙ ÙØ·Ø±Ø­ ÙÛØ´Ù.. Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø§Ø¯Ø§ÙÙ Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´ ÙØ§ Ø¨Ù ØªØ¯Ø±ÛØ¬ Ø¨ÛØ§Ù ÙÛ Ø´ÙÙØ¯..
ÙÚ©ØªÙ Ø§Û Ú©Ù ÙÙÙÙ Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¢Ù ÙÙ Ø§Ø´Ø§Ø±Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯ÙØ Ø²ÙØ§ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ Ø¯Ø³ØªÙ property ÙØ§ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ù ÛØ§ Ø§ÛØ¬Ø§Ø¯ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø®ÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ø§Ø² Ø¢Ù Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§ÙØ§ØªÛ Ú©Ù Ø¨ÛØ§Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø¨ÙØ±Ù ÙÙØ¯ Ø´ÙÛØ¯..
Ø¯Ø± ØºÛØ± Ø§ÛÙ ØµÙØ±Øª ÙÙØ§Ù Ø³ÛØ³ØªÙ ÙØ¨ÙÛ Ú©ÙØ§ÛØª ÙÛ Ú©ÙØ¯.

----------


## manitack

Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ù ØªØ´Ú©Ø± ÙØ±Ø§ÙØ§Ù
Ø¢ÛØ§ Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§ÙØ§ØªÛ ÙØ«Ù ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù ContinerControl  Ø¯Ø± Header ÛÚ© GroupBox Ø¨ØµÙØ±Øª Visual Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§Ù Ù¾Ø°ÛØ± Ø§Ø³Øª ÛØ§ ØªÙÙØ§ Ø§Ø² Ø·Ø±ÛÙ Ú©Ø¯ ÙÙÛØ³Û XAML ÙÙÚ©Ù Ø§Ø³ØªØ

----------


## Zaparo

Ø¨ÙÙ Ø´ÙØ§ ÙØ± ÚÛØ²Û Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± XAML ÙÛØ¨ÛÙÛØ¯ Ø±Ù ÙÛØªÙÙÙÛØ¯ Ø¨ÙÙÛØ³ÛØ¯!
Ø´ÙØ§ . Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø²Ù Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ ...

----------


## Alen

Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù
ÙØ´Ú©Ù ÙÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø§ opacity ØªÙ wpf ÙØ³Øª 
Ø¨Ù Ø¹ÙÙØ§Ù ÙØ«Ø§Ù ÙÙØªÛ opcity ÛÚ© window Ø±Ù 0.5 ØªÙØ¸ÛÙ ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ø¬Ø§Û Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ø´ÙØ§Ù Ø´Ù Ù Ø§Ø´ÛØ§ Ø²ÛØ± Ø§ÙÙ Ø¯ÛØ¯Ù Ø´Ù Ø±ÙÚ¯Ø´ ØªÛØ±Ù ØªØ± ÙÛØ´Ù 
Ú©Ø³Û ÙÛØ¯ÙÙÙ Ø§Ø´Ú©Ø§Ù Ú©Ø§Ø±Ù Ú©Ø¬Ø§Ø³ØªØ
Ø¯Ø± ØµÙØ±ØªÛ Ú©Ù ØªÙ form ÙØ§Û windows app Ø¨Ø§ ØªØºÛÛØ± opacity ÙØ±Ù Ø´ÙØ§Ù ÙÛØ´Ù Ø¢ÛØ§ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø®Ø§ØµÛØª Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø±Û Ø±Ù ÙÙ ØªÙØ¸ÛÙ Ú©ÙÙ
Ø¨Ù Ø·ÙØ± Ø®ÙØ§ØµÙ ÚÙ Ø·ÙØ±Û ÙÛØ´Ù Ø¨Ø§ wpf ÛÙ window Ø±Ù Ø¨Ù Ø·ÙØ± Ø¢Ø±ÙÙ Ø§Ø² Ø­Ø§ÙØª ÙØ­Ù ØªØ§ Ø¸Ø§ÙØ± Ø´Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø§ÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø± ÙÙØ§ÛØ´ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯
ÙØ«Ù Ú©Ø§Ø±Û Ú©Ù ØªÙ win app Ø¨Ø§ ÛÙ Ø­ÙÙÙ Ù Ø¯Ø³ØªÚ©Ø§Ø±Û Ø®Ø§ØµÛØª opacity Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù ÙÛØ¯ÛÙ

----------


## hassan_kahrizy

Ø¨Ø³ÙÙ ØªØ¹Ø§ÙÙ
Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù
AllowTransparity Ù¾ÙØ¬Ø±Ù Ø±Ù trueÙÙÙØ¯ Ø¨Ø¨ÙÙÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª ÙÙ Ø´Ù

----------


## Alen

ÙØ±Ø³Û Ø§Ø² ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ Ø´ÙØ§
ÛÚ© Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù
Ú©ÙØ§ ÙØ¯Ù ÙØ§ÛÚ©Ø±ÙØ³Ø§ÙØª Ø§Ø² Ù¾Ø¯ÛØ¯Ø§ÙØ±Ø¯Ù wpf ÚÙ Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù Ø§Ø³Øª Ù Ø¯Ø± ÚÙ ÙÙØ§Ø±Ø¯Û Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø§Ø² Ø¢Ù Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ø
Ø¢ÛØ§ Ø¨Ù Ø¹ÙÙØ§Ù Ø¬Ø§ÛÚ¯Ø²ÛÙÛ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û win app Ø¨ÙØ¯ÙØ Ø§Ú¯Ù Ø§ÛÙØ·ÙØ±Ù ÚØ±Ø§ ÙÙÙØ² Ø¯Ø± vs2008 ÙÙ win app ÙØ¬ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø
Ø¨Ù Ø·ÙØ± Ú©ÙÛ Ø¯Ø± Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­Û ÚÙ ÙÙØ¹ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§ÛÛ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø§Ø² wpf Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯ Ø
Ø§Ø² ØªØ±Ú©ÛØ¨ wpf Ù win app ÚÙ Ø¨Ø¯Ø³Øª Ø®ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¢ÙØ±Ø¯Ø Ø¢ÛØ§ Ø¨Ù ØµÙØ§Ø­ ÙØ³Øª Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² crystal report ÛØ§ timer Ù . . .
Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø±Ø§ Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø¯ÙÙ ÛØ§ Ø§Ø² Ø±ÙØ´ Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø±Û Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø¯Ø³ØªØ±Ø³Û Ø¨Ù Ø¨Ø¹Ø¶Û Ø§Ø² Ø¹ÙØ§ØµØ±Û Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± wpf ÙÙØ¬ÙØ¯ ÙÛØ³Øª Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÙØ§ÛÙØ
Ø¢ÛØ§ Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø¯Ø± ÛÚ© ÙØ±Ù Ø¯Ø± win app ÛÚ© Ú©ÙØªØ±Ù wpf Ø§Ø¶Ø§ÙÙ ÙÙØ§ÛÙ ÙÛØªÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Ø² ÙØ²Ø§ÛØ§Û Ø¢Ù Ø¨Ø·ÙØ± Ú©Ø§ÙÙ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÙØ§ÛÙ (Ø¹Ø¯Ù ÙÛØ§Ø² Ø¨Ù ÙÙÙØª Ø¨Ø± Ø±ÙÛ clientÙ ÙØ§Ø¨ÙÛØª ØªØ·Ø¨ÛÙ Ø¨Ø§ Ø±Ø²ÙÙÙØ´Ù ÙØ§Û ÙØ®ØªÙÙ Ù . . .) 
ÙÙÙÙÙ ÙÛØ´Ù Ø§Ú¯Ù Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ Ø³ÙØ§ÙØ§Ù Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø¯ÛØ¯

----------


## mohsen_zelzela00

Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø®Ø¯ÙØª Ø§Ø³ØªØ§Ø¯ Ø¹Ø²ÛØ²

ÙÙ ÚÙØ¯ØªØ§ ebook Ø¯Ø± Ø¶ÙÛÙÙ wpf ÙÛØ®ÙØ§Ø³ØªÙ Ø§Ú¯Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯ ÚÙÙ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ ÙØ§Û Ú©Ù ÙØ¹Ø±ÙÛ Ú©Ø±Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ù ÙØ¸Ø± ÙÛØ±Ø³Ù Ú©Ù Ù¾ÙÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÙØ¯
Ø¨Ø§ ØªØ´Ú©Ø± ÙØ±Ø§ÙØ§Ù

----------


## amator2009

Ø¢ÙØ§Û Ú©ÛØ§ÙÛ ÚØ±Ø§ Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´ wpf Ø§Ø¯Ø§ÙÙ Ù¾ÛØ¯Ø§ ÙÚ©Ø±Ø¯

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

> Ø¢ÙØ§Û Ú©ÛØ§ÙÛ ÚØ±Ø§ Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´ wpf Ø§Ø¯Ø§ÙÙ Ù¾ÛØ¯Ø§ ÙÚ©Ø±Ø¯


Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù
Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù ÙÙ Ø®ÙØ¯Ù Ø¨ÛØ´ Ø§Ø² ÙÙÙ Ø´ÙØ§ Ø±Ø§ØºØ¨ ÙØ³ØªÙ Ú©Ù ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© ÙØ°Ú©ÙØ± ÙØ¬Ø¯Ø¯Ø§ ÙØ¹Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø´Ù Ù Ø§ÙÙØ²Ø´ Ø§Ø¯Ø§ÙÙ Ù¾ÛØ¯Ø§ Ú©ÙÙ./
ÙÙÛ ÙØªØ§Ø³ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø´Ø¯Øª Ú©ÙØ¨ÙØ¯ ÙÙØª Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù.
ÙØ·ÙØ¦ÙØ§ Ø¨Ù ÙØ­Ø¶Û Ú©Ù ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ù¾ÛØ¯Ø§ Ú©ÙÙØ Ø§ÛÙ Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´ Ø±Ø§ Ø§Ø¯Ø§ÙÙ Ø®ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯./
ØªØ§ Ø§ÙÙ ÙÙÙØ¹ ÙØ¨ ØªÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ø³ÙØ§ÙØ§ØªØªØ§Ù Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙÛÙ ØªØ§ÙØ§Ø± ÙØ·Ø±Ø­ Ú©ÙÛØ¯./ Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ Ø®ÙØ§ÙÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯.
ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯./

----------


## mammadkoma

Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ù ØªØ´Ú©Ø± Ø§Ø² Ø¢ÙØ§Û Ú©ÛØ§ÙÛ.
ÙÙ ÙÛ Ø®ÙØ§Ù ØªÙÛ ÙÛÙØ¯ÙÛ wpf Ø§Ù ÛÚ© Ú©ÙØªØ±Ù grid view ÙØ®ØµÙØµ Ù Ø³Ø§Ø®ØªÙ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û wpf ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø¯Ù. Ø³Ø±Ú Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙÙÛ Ø±Ø§Ù Ø­Ù ÙØ§ÛÛ Ø¯ÛØ¯Ù Ú©Ù ÙÙØ±Ø¯ ÙØ¸Ø± ÙÙ ÙÛØ³Øª. ÙØ«ÙØ§ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² list view Ù ÛØ§ Ø¢ÙØ±Ø¯Ù WindowsFormsHost ØªÙÛ ØµÙØ­Ù.
Ø¢ÛØ§ Ú©ÙØªØ±Ù grid view Ø§Û ÙØ®ØµÙØµ wpf ÙØ¬ÙØ¯ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ
ÙÙ Ø§Ø² visual studio 2008 Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ.

----------


## ÙÙØ¯Û ÙØ±Ø²Ø§Ø¯

Ø³ÙØ§Ù
Ø´ÙØ§ Ø§Ú¯Ù Ø§Ø² Ø¯Ø§ÙØª ÙØª 4 Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ø¯ÛØªØ§ Ú¯Ø±ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ù Ú©ÙØªØ±Ù ÙØ§ Ø§Ø¶Ø§ÙÙ Ø´Ø¯Ù
Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø¯Ø§Øª ÙØª 3.5 ÙÛØªÙÙÛØ¯ Ø§Ø² wpfToolkit Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯
ÙÛÙÚ© Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯
http://wpf.codeplex.com/

Ø¯Ø± Ù¾Ø³Øª Ø²ÛØ± ÙÙ Ø¢ÙØ§Û Ø¹Ø±Ø¨ÙÙ ØªØ¹Ø¯Ø§Ø¯ Ø²ÛØ§Ø¯Û Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾Ø§ÙÙØª ÙØ¹Ø±ÙÛ Ú©Ø±Ø¯ÙØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø¯ÛØªØ§Ú¯Ø±ÛØ¯ Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ¯
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...d.php?t=188534

----------


## ztx4

Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù
ÙÙ sulotion ÙØ§Û ÙÙØ¬ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø± ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ø§ØµÙÛ Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù
Ø²ÙØ§ÙÛ Ú©Ù app.xaml Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø² ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ Ù¾ÛØ§Ù Ø¸Ø§ÙØ± ÙÛ Ø´Ù:
Ø§ÛØ±Ø§Ø¯ ÚÛÙØ
the document root not supported by visual designer

----------


## ÙÙØ¯Û ÙØ±Ø²Ø§Ø¯

app.xaml ÙØ§Ø¨Ù ÙÙØ§ÛØ´ Ø¯Ø± Ø¯ÛØ²Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÛØ³Øª ÙÙØ· ÙÛÙØ¯ÙØ± ÙØ§  Ù  Ù¾ÛØ¬ÙØ§ Ù ÛÙØ²Ø± Ú©ÙØªØ±Ù ÙØ§ Ø¯ÛØ²Ø§ÛÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ¯

app.xaml ÙÙØ· Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ø§Û Ú©Ø¯ Ø§Ø³Øª

----------


## ztx4

> app.xaml ÙØ§Ø¨Ù ÙÙØ§ÛØ´ Ø¯Ø± Ø¯ÛØ²Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÛØ³Øª ÙÙØ· ÙÛÙØ¯ÙØ± ÙØ§  Ù  Ù¾ÛØ¬ÙØ§ Ù ÛÙØ²Ø± Ú©ÙØªØ±Ù ÙØ§ Ø¯ÛØ²Ø§ÛÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ¯
> 
> app.xaml ÙÙØ· Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ø§Û Ú©Ø¯ Ø§Ø³Øª


Ø®ÛÙÛ ÙÙÙÙÙ Ø§Ø² ØªÙØ¬Ù Ø´ÙØ§
ÙØ·ÙØ§ Ø±Ø§ÙÙÙÙØ§ÛÛ Ø¨ÙØ±ÙØ§ÛÛØ¯ ÙÙ ÚÙ Ø·ÙØ± Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø´Ø±ÙØ¹ Ú©ÙÙ Ø¨Ù ÛØ§Ø¯ Ú¯ÛØ±ÛØ
Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙÙÚ©ÙÙ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨Û Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø±Ù ÙØ¹Ø±ÙÛ ÛØ§ ÙÛÙÚ©Û Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ Ù ÛØ§ Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´ ÙØ¹Ø±ÙÛ Ú©ÙÛØ¯.
Ø±Ø§Ø³ØªÛ Exprestion blend 4 Ø±Ù ÙÙ Ø§ÙØ±ÙØ²  ØªÙ Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§ÙÙ¾ Ø¨Ø§ÙØ§Ø´ Ø¢Ø´ÙØ§ Ø´Ø¯Ù.
ÙÚ©Ø± ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨ÙØ¯ÛØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÛØ¯ Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´ ÙÛ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯ÛØ¯.Ø¯Ø±Ø³ØªÙØ
(Ø¢Ø®Ù ÙÙ Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯Ø± ÙÙØ§Ø³Ù Ø¨Ù ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± Ø¨ÙØ¯ Ú©Ù ÙØ±Ø§ÙÙØ´ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙØ§Ù Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø±Û Ø§ÙÙ Ø¹Ø²ÛØ² Ø±Ù Ø¨Ù¾Ø±Ø³Ù)
ÙØ±ÙÙØ¯ÛØ¯ ÙØ³Ø®Ù 4 Ø±Ø§ÛÚ¯Ø§Ù ÙØ³Øª.Ø§ÙØ§ ÙÙ Ø±ÙØªÙ Ø³Ø§ÛØª ÙØ§Ú©Ø±ÙØ³Ø§ÙØª Ù¾ÙÙÛ Ø¨ÙØ¯.
Ø§ÙÙ Ø±Ù ÚÙ Ø·ÙØ± ØªÙÛÙ Ú©ÙÙØ

ÙÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ù.

----------


## ÙÙØ¯Û ÙØ±Ø²Ø§Ø¯

Ø¨ÙÙ  ÙÙ Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù 
Ø¨ÙØªØ± Ø§Ø² Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´ ÙØ§Û Ø¢ÙØ§Û Ú©ÛØ§ÙÛ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙÛÙ ØªØ§ÙØ§Ø± Ø´Ø±ÙØ¹ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ù Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø§Ø² Ø¢Ø´ÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©Ø§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ WPF Ù Xaml ÙÛØªÙÙÛØ¯ Ø§Ø² Blend Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø®ÙÙ ÙØ±Ù ÙØ§ØªÙÙ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯

ÙÙ ÛÚ© Ø³Ø±Û Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´ ÙÛØ¯ÙØ¦Û ØªÙÛ ÙÙÛÙ ØªØ§ÙØ§Ø± Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø´ØªÙ

Ø§Ø² ÙØ¬ÙÙØ¹Ù Ø§Ú©Ø³Ù¾Ø±Ø´Ù Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ¯ÛÙ ÙÙØ· Blend Ø±Ù Ø¨Ù ØµÙØ±Øª Ø±Ø§ÛÚ¯Ø§Ù ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù Ø´Ø§ÛØ¯ ÛØ±Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ
ÙÙ Ø¨ÙØªÙÙ Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹ ÙÛØ¯Ù

----------


## rezaghanami

Ø³ÙØ§Ù ÙÙÙÙÙ Ù Ø®Ø³ØªÙ ÙØ¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯.
ÙÛ Ø®ÙØ§Ø³ØªÙ Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙÙ Ø±Ø§ÙÛ ÙØ³Øª Ú©Ù Ø§Ø² Ø¬Û Ú©ÙØ±Û Ù Ø¬Ø§ÙØ§ Ø§Ø³Ú©Ø±ÛÙ¾Øª Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ØªØ­Øª Ø¯Ø³Ú©ØªØ§Ù¾ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÛÙØ
Ø¨Ø§  wpf Ø§ÛÙ Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§Ù ÙØ³ØªØ

----------


## Amir Oveisi

Ø®ÛØ± Ø¯Ø± WPF Ø§ÛÙ Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§Ù ÙØ¬ÙØ¯ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù
Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§Û Metro Style Ú©Ù ÙØ®ØªØµ Windows 8 ÙØ³Øª ÙÛØªÙÙÛØ¯ Ø§Ø² java script Ù html5 Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ØªÙØ³Ø¹Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§Û Ø¯Ø³Ú©ØªØ§Ù¾ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯.

----------


## greatlibertine

Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ù Ø®Ø³ØªÙ ÙØ¨Ø§Ø´ÛÙ..
Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù ÙÙ ÛÙ Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù ÙÙÙÙÙ ÙÛØ´Ù Ø±Ø§ÙÙÙØ§ÛÛÙ Ú©ÙÛÙ..
Ø§ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÛØ§Ø¯Ú¯ÛØ±Û wpf Ø²ÙÛÙÙ Ø§Û Ø§Ø² Ø²Ø¨Ø§ÙÛ Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø± ÙØ§Ø²ÙÙ ÛØ§ ÙÙØ..ÙÙ Ø®ÙØ¯Ù ÙÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Û Ø¨Ø§ Ø³Û Ø´Ø§Ø±Ù¾ Ø¢Ø´ÙØ§ÛÛ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù..Ø¯Ø± Ø­Ø¯ ÙÙØ¯ÙØ§ØªÛ..Ø§ÙØ§Ù ÙÛØ®ÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙÙ ÙÛØ´Ù wpf Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙ ÙÛÚ Ø²ÙÛÙÙ Ø§Û ÛØ§Ø¯ Ú¯Ø±ÙØªØ
ÙÛØ¯ÙÙÙ ÙÙÚ©ÙÙ Ø³ÙØ§ÙÙ ØªÚ©Ø±Ø§Ø±Û Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù ÙÙÛ Ø­ÙÛÙØªØ´ ØªÙØ¨ÙÛÙ Ø§ÙÙØ¯ Ø¨Ø´ÛÙÙ Ú©Ù ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ø±Ù Ø¨Ú¯Ø±Ø¯Ù! :Ø¯Û..ÙÙØªØ¸Ø± Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ØªÙÙ ÙØ³ØªÙ..ÙØ±Ø³Û

----------


## a3manesiyah

Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ù Ø§Ø­ØªØ±Ø§Ù 

ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© ØºÛØ± ÙØ¹Ø§Ù Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø

----------


## se8820726

Ø¢ÙØ§ ÙÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ø±Ù ØªØ§Ø²Ù Ø¯ÛØ¯Ù. Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø¹Ø§ÙÛ Ø¨ÙØ¯. Ø§ØµÙØ§ ÙÙØ§Ø¨Ø¹ ÙØ§Ø±Ø³Û Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª Ø­Ø³Ø§Ø¨Û Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ wpf Ù¾ÛØ¯Ø§ ÙÙÛÚ©ÙÙ.
Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ´Ø§ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ø±Ù Ø¯ÙØ¨Ø§Ø±Ù Ø±Ø§Ù Ø¨ÙØ¯Ø§Ø²ÛÙ

ÙØ·ÙØ§ ÛÙ Ø³Ø±Û ÙÙØ§Ø¨Ø¹ ÙØ§Ø±Ø³Û ÙÙ ÙØ¹Ø±ÙÛ Ú©ÙÛÙ Ø®ØµÙØµØ§ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ Ø§ÙÛÙÛØ´Ù ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø± wpf

----------


## RIG000

Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø±Ø¯ Ø§ÛÙ ÚÛÙ Ø
 <ColumnDefinition Width="427*"/>
            <ColumnDefinition Width="88*"/>

----------


## elec60

> Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø±Ø¯ Ø§ÛÙ ÚÛÙ Ø
>  <ColumnDefinition Width="427*"/>
>             <ColumnDefinition Width="88*"/>


Ø¯Ù ØªØ§ Ø³ØªÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø®Ù Grid Ø§ÛØ¬Ø§Ø¯ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ù Ù¾ÙÙØ§Û Ø³ØªÙÙÙØ§ Ø¨Ù ØµÙØ±Øª Relative Ø¯Ø± ÙØ¸Ø± Ú¯Ø±ÙØªÙ Ø´Ø¯Ù.
ÛØ¹ÙÛ Ø§Ú¯Ù Ú©Ù Ø¹Ø±Ø¶ Ø§ÛÙ Ø¯Ù ØªØ§ Ø³ØªÙÙ ÙØ«ÙØ§ Û±Û°Û° Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÙØ Ø³ØªÙÙ Ø§ÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ø§Û Ø¹Ø±Ø¶ Û´Û²Û· Ø¨Ø± Ø±ÙÛ ÛµÛ±Ûµ Ø¶Ø±Ø¨Ø¯Ø± Û±Û°Û° ÙÛØ´Ù
Ù Ø¹Ø±Ø¶ Ø³ØªÙÙ Ø¯ÙÙ Û¸Û¸ Ø¨Ø± Ø±ÙÛ ÛµÛ±Ûµ Ø¶Ø±Ø¨Ø¯Ø± Û±Û°Û° ÙÛØ´Ù

Ú©ÙØ§ ÙÙØªÛ Ø§Ø² * Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÛØ´Ù Ø§ÙØ¯Ø§Ø²Ù ÙØ·ÙÙ ÙÛØ³Øª Ù ÙØ³Ø¨ÛÙ.

----------


## RIG000

Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø±Ø¯Ø´ ÚÛÙØ ÚÙÙ ÛÙ Ø®Ø· Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù ÙÙ ÙÚ©Ø± ÙÛÚ©Ø±Ø¯Ù ØµÙØ­Ù Ø±Ù Ø§Ø² ÙÙ ØªÙØ³ÛÙ Ø¨ÙØ¯Û ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ . ÙÙÚÛÙ Ø­Ø³Û Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù .
Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø®Ø§ÛÙ Ú©ÙØªØ±Ù ÙØ§ÙÙÙÙ Ø±Ù ØµÙØ­Ù Ø¨Ø°Ø§Ø±ÛÙ Ø§ÛØ±Ø§Ø¯Û Ú©Ù Ù¾ÛØ´ ÙÙÛØ§Ø¯Ø Ø¨Ø§ Ø¨ÙØ¯ÙØ´ ÚÙ Ø§ØªÙØ§ÙÛ ÙÛ Ø§ÙØªÙ Ù ÛØ§ ØªØ§Ø«ÛØ± Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø±Ø¯ÛØ´ ÚÛÙØ

----------


## Mori Bone

> Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø±Ø¯Ø´ ÚÛÙØ ÚÙÙ ÛÙ Ø®Ø· Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù ÙÙ ÙÚ©Ø± ÙÛÚ©Ø±Ø¯Ù ØµÙØ­Ù Ø±Ù Ø§Ø² ÙÙ ØªÙØ³ÛÙ Ø¨ÙØ¯Û ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ . ÙÙÚÛÙ Ø­Ø³Û Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù .
> Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø®Ø§ÛÙ Ú©ÙØªØ±Ù ÙØ§ÙÙÙÙ Ø±Ù ØµÙØ­Ù Ø¨Ø°Ø§Ø±ÛÙ Ø§ÛØ±Ø§Ø¯Û Ú©Ù Ù¾ÛØ´ ÙÙÛØ§Ø¯Ø Ø¨Ø§ Ø¨ÙØ¯ÙØ´ ÚÙ Ø§ØªÙØ§ÙÛ ÙÛ Ø§ÙØªÙ Ù ÛØ§ ØªØ§Ø«ÛØ± Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø±Ø¯ÛØ´ ÚÛÙØ


Ú©ÙØªØ±Ù Ú¯Ø±ÛØ¯ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ù ÚÙØ¯ Ø³Ø·Ø± Ù Ø³ØªÙÙ ØªÙØ³ÛÙ ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ Ù ÙÙ Ú©Ù ÙØ±Ù Ø±Ù.
Ø´ÙØ§ ÙÛ ØªÙÙÛ Ø¨Ù ÙØ± Ø®ÙÙÙ Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ Ú©ÙØªØ±Ù ÛÙ Ú©ÙØªØ±Ù Ø¯Ú¯ ØªØ®ØµÛØµ Ø¨Ø¯Û. ÙØ«ÙØ§ Ø¨Ù Ø®ÙÙÙ Û 8 , 0 Ø¯Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø¯Û

----------


## h.gheidrlou

Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Ø³Ø§ØªÛØ¯
ÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø§ÙØ§Ù ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Û Ø±Ø§ ÙÙØ´ØªÙ Ù ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø±Ø²ÙÙÛØ´Ù Ø§Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø±ÙØ§ Ù Ø¹ÙØ§ØµØ± Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù ÚÚ©Ø§Ø± Ú©ÙÙ Ø§ÛØ§ ÙÛØªÙÙÙ Ø¨Ù wpf ÙØ´Ú©ÙÙ Ø±Ø§ Ø­Ù Ú©ÙÙ ÛØ§ ÙÙØ

----------


## javad.jaddi

Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù
ÙÙ ÙÛØ®ÙØ§Ù ÙØ±ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø³Ø§Ø®ØªÙ Ø¯Ø±ÙÙ ØªØ¨ Ø¨Ø§Ø² Ø¨Ø´Ù
Ø¯Ø± winform Ø¨Ø§ Ú©Ø¯ Ø²ÛØ± ÙØ´Ú©ÙÙ Ø­Ù ÙÛØ´Ø¯ Ù ØªÛÚ©Ù Ú©Ø¯ Ø²ÛØ± Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø±ÙÙ Ø±ÙÛØ¯Ø§Ø¯ Ú©ÛÙÚ© ÙÛÙÙØ´ØªÙ Ù ÙØ´Ú©ÙÛ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ

Form sarfasl = new Form();

            sarfasl.TopLevel = false;

            sarfasl.WindowState = FormWindowState.Maximized;

            sarfasl.FormBorderStyle = FormBorderStyle.None;

            TabPage tb = new TabPage("Ø³Ø±ÙØµÙ");

            tb.Controls.Add(sarfasl);

            tabControl1.TabPages.Add(tb);

            sarfasl.Show();

            tabControl1.SelectTab(tb);


Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø±ÙÙ wpf ÙÙÛØ¯ÙÙÙ Ø§ÛÙÙ ÚØ·ÙØ±Û Ø¨ÙÙÛØ³Ù

Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø¹Ø²ÛØ² Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ´ ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ú©ÙÚ© Ú©ÙÛØ¯
ÙÙÙÙÙÙ

----------


## artaj74

Ø³ÙØ§Ù ÙÙ ÛÙ ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­Û Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙÛØ®ÙØ§Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙØ³ÙØª ÙØ§Ú¯ÛÙ Ø³Ø§Ù ÙØ§ÙÛ Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø±Ù Ù Ø³Ø§Ù ÙØ§ÙÛ Ø§ÙØªØ®Ø§Ø¨ Ú©ÙÙ Ù Ø¨Ø±Ù Ø¨Ù Ø§ÙÙ Ø³Ø§Ù
Ø³Û Ø´Ø§Ø±Ù¾ wpf Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­Û Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù 
ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± ÙÙ ÙØ´Ø§ÙØ±Ø§ÙÙØ§Ú© ÙØ³Øª
ÚÛÚ©Ø§Ø±Ú©ÙÙØØ­Ø§ÙØ§ Ú©Ø¯ ÛØ§ ÙÛÙÙØ´Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÛÙ ÙÛÙÚ©Ø´ ÙØ±Ø³Û
alilalidali123@gmail.com

----------

